# ScoTTish Pre-EasTTer Meet 7th-9th April



## Grauditt

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Updated 28/03/2006

*After much discussion, we've settled for a meet in the St Fillans area over the weekend of 7th-9th April.

Modified from Dave (Jac-in-a-box) post. Meet details from page 9 onwards of this thread :wink:

www.lochearnhead-hotel.com

They'll look after us for the princely sum of Â£35.00 per night per person B&B. It looks a nice enough place and the owner seems friendly. 
Of the 6 rooms available 4 are twin rooms, the remainder are doubles. 
Single occupancy of a twin room will not attract a surcharge. 
If you want to stay on Sunday it will be free if you stay Friday and Sunday

So far we have the following confirmed and booked for accomodation in the hotel (now full) and the B+B's (numbers below)

Obiwan and KiTT caTT Friday and Saturday 
MonTheFish & Anna Saturday 
Jock Friday and Saturday
Hev Saturday only 
Miss Topless Friday and Saturday
Jac-in-a-boxes Friday, Saturday and Sunday 
Slg & Wendy Saturday at least 
Grauditt & Sarah Saturday only
DavidG & Julie Friday and Saturday
Wallsendmag II & Val Friday and Saturday
Trev & Evelyn Friday, Saturday and Sunday
Davyrest Friday and Saturday
TTNick & Julie Friday and Saturday
A3DFU & Ron (I assume  ) Friday and Saturday

I'm sure there are others who want to come along, if you do here are the tel numbers of a couple of nice Bed and Breakfasts that are within easy walking distance of the Hotel.....01567 830380 or 01567 830235

Jac-in-a-box Dave has booked a table at the Achray (â€œCar Crash Pudâ€) Hotel for 8-8.30pm on Saturday then returning to Lochearnhead by minibus at 10.30 for a night-cap or three :roll: This has been confirmed for all staying and if anyone else wishes to join then please contact either myself or Dave 

Close to the hotel is small pub on the loch front that serves good food as well, some of you may remember that we stopped there last September when SteveTT and davidg visited.

Those who've taken the accomoadtion I've sent you all a PM letting you know the confirmation arrangements.

Will sort out he nitty-gritty of what we'll do over the weekend later. *_

Meet details from page 9 onwards of this thread :wink:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Original post below
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

Discuss 

Anyone fancy doing something different this Easter? I noticed there was some interest towards an Easter meet in one of the other Scottish threads at the moment so thought it would be best to start a new thread up to download thoughts and ideas at this stage 

The west coast would appear to be the hot favourite and Skye, Arran, Mull etc all offer outstanding scenery, great roads and the novelty of a ferry trip to another island etc are cheap and easy to organise 8)

If anyone hasdone this before or knows any good routes and accomodation then I'd be grateful if you can help out with any information that might be of use at this stage :wink:

Finally the date for your diary..... Easter weekend this year is from Friday 14th April to Monday 17th _


----------



## saint

ummm - is this an either or? It's almost in parallel with the other thread but then again it's not.


----------



## saint

If it's the west coast - ferry Arran - overnight - cruise around - ferry Mull Of Kintyre - food - Loch Lomond - home

Great - smashing - super


----------



## BreTT

Done this loads of time - the parents-in-law live on Arran. Will have a think and post them when I can acutally put them together on paper (so to speak).


----------



## BreTT

Ok, we did an island hopper tour with Cal Mac a few years ago. We went from Ardrossan to Brodick on Arran, around the island (stopping at Fiona's parents, or they may have got upset), off the island on the Clonaig ferry from Lochranza. Up through to Oban for the ferry to Craignure on the Isle of Mull. We then did a tour around Mull taking the foot ferry across to Iona and back up to Tobermory aka Balamory. We then took the Tobermory to Kilchoan ferry and headed up to Mallaig. We we on to Skye from there and finally up to do the stunning Bealach-Na-Ba in Wester Ross (the road to Applecross). From there we went up to visit family for New Year up in Bonar Bridge before heading down the A9 and home to Fife.

No wonder I did 2,500 miles in my first month of TT ownership!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

That sounds good Brett...how much of that is "do-able" in 2 days and is there a need to pre-book ferries?

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt

Ditto, sounds jist braw  I was in Tobermory a few years back, took the Oban to Craignure ferry and drove the rest, the roads are brilliant  There's even a small distillery in Tobermory for those who fancy a wee dram or two, not sure if they do tours though :?

O/t, does anyone know how to shrink down 27mb movie clip to something more manageable :?


----------



## trev

Dont know how to shrink 27mb! but count me in for the meet :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

sounds nice...I'm sure anna and I are up for that.

On the movie front, couple of options...down grade the sound quality, change the actual video size to something smaller or change the frame rate.

All of this will make the video look or sound worse so I'm its a bit of a balancing act.


----------



## saint

Depends on what he wants to do with the file - keep it then just burn it to cd - email it just use winrar or similar and cut it into chunks to send.

OR something along these lines

http://www.ashampoo.com/frontend/produc ... n_langid=2

http://www.soft32.com/download_75587.html

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best ... peg-2.html


----------



## ObiWan

Me and kiTTcaTT would be interested when you start to firm up details.


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> Me and kiTTcaTT would be interested when you start to firm up details.


To what though?


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and kiTTcaTT would be interested when you start to firm up details.
> 
> 
> 
> To what though?
Click to expand...

Sit still you, I'm getting confused more, stop thread jumping! I think it was easier when three threads were in one 

If you are trying to give the message the english should not come there are easier ways to tell us


----------



## saint

Apologies - I did not want to appear so rude


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Apologies - I did not want to appear so rude


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

This would be the better one for our English friends I'd think...Steve-TT is already interested in weekend event.

Perhaps along with Obi' and KiTTcaTT a few others can be persuaded to come along...David & Julie, Dani & Ron and anyone else of course 

As I mentioned earlier, it would be a good idea to confirm dates, 2 or 3 days, where we're going and start looking at accomodation...Easter could be a little busy?

D and Jx


----------



## saint

Let's just have it in the North or England that'll make it easy for everyone!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Start another thread ? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Let's just have it in the North or England that'll make it easy for everyone!!


Nah, we prefer Scotland


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> This would be the better one for our English friends I'd think...Steve-TT is already interested in weekend event.
> 
> Perhaps along with Obi' and KiTTcaTT a few others can be persuaded to come along...David & Julie, Dani & Ron and anyone else of course
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, it would be a good idea to confirm dates, 2 or 3 days, where we're going and start looking at accomodation...Easter could be a little busy?
> 
> D and Jx


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
You have pm :wink: :wink: :-*


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Start another thread ? :wink:


Now...there's an idea.........


----------



## DGW131

now I am confused :? [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## saint

The end of the World is nigh :?


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> The end of the World is nigh :?


But not the end of the thread?


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end of the World is nigh :?
> 
> 
> 
> But not the end of the thread?
Click to expand...

oh gawd no - that WOULD be the end of the world


----------



## Grauditt

DGW131 said:


> now I am confused :? [smiley=help.gif]


Why are you confused :? If you have a question then just ask or send a PM to the thread owner


----------



## Grauditt

O/t thanks for the advice on the video shrinkage MTF and saint 

OK, back on topic... I've found a decent looking place on Mull called the Western Isles Hotel --> www.mullhotel.com I've sent an email asking what rooms they have available over the Easter weekend  Back soon hopefully 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

How many days are we considering going away for...Sat /Sun night or just Sat night? ....Or other?

Dave


----------



## DGW131

Grauditt said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I am confused :? [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you confused :? If you have a question then just ask or send a PM to the thread owner
Click to expand...

Grauditt..............take a chill pill  there are two thread going on :roll:


----------



## saint

Grauditt said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I am confused :? [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you confused :? If you have a question then just ask or send a PM to the thread owner
Click to expand...

Just so damn polite and a whole load of other stuff too......lmao


----------



## Hev

I'm interested too - just depends on how many pennies :?

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Sorry been away...no this is not this do-able in two days...we took six last time. We could have a stab at part of it though. The winter ferry timetable may screw things up though. There are no ferries from Lochranza to Clonaig until the 31st of March, so have to go up to Tarbert instead.

What could be do-able though is ferry across to Arran from Ardrossan on the Friday late afternoon or Saturday morning, tour of the island on Saturday possibly including a trip to Lochranza distillery, overnighter on Saturday, off the island on the only ferry from Lochranza to Tarbert (13:45 arriving 15:10) on the Sunday, up to Oban. Overnighter on Sunday and either head home on the Monday or if people have more time, head north to Mull / Applecross etc.

By the way, I haven't asked to boss what our plans are yet, so I am not confirmed in any way, shape or form, just giving ideas... :?


----------



## ObiWan

Nobody mentioned water................. I think i'm heading back to Hev's thread


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Nobody mentioned water................. I think i'm heading back to Hev's thread


Wellies and a life jacket help? Or is it sea sickness ?[smiley=sick2.gif] :wink:


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned water................. I think i'm heading back to Hev's thread
> 
> 
> 
> Wellies and a life jacket help? Or is it sea sickness ?[smiley=sick2.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah!............. its' my unmistakable charms :lol:  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned water................. I think i'm heading back to Hev's thread
> 
> 
> 
> Wellies and a life jacket help? Or is it sea sickness ?[smiley=sick2.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah!............. its' my unmistakable charms :lol:  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Maybe :roll:

Noticed the earlier comment on "pennies" Just looked at the room tariff for the hotel in the link!!! 
Being Easter I wouldn't expect a lot flexibility on their rates...2 or 3 days accom, food, drink, fuel, ferries etc - it will be costly.

Rent-a-Tent anyone? 

Dave


----------



## Hev

Looks like I might be needing a day pass :?

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody mentioned water................. I think i'm heading back to Hev's thread
> 
> 
> 
> Wellies and a life jacket help? Or is it sea sickness ?[smiley=sick2.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

Sea sickness from just looking at the damn thing. No problem if they have a 90,000 ton Cruise Liner to cross on though. Anything smaller.............. aaahhhhhhh


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Sea sickness from just looking at the damn thing. No problem if they have a 90,000 ton Cruise Liner to cross on though. Anything smaller.............. aaahhhhhhh












Big enough? :wink:

Know what you mean about sea-sickness, never really got used to it after nearly 30 years on the briney :?

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sea sickness from just looking at the damn thing. No problem if they have a 90,000 ton Cruise Liner to cross on though. Anything smaller.............. aaahhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big enough? :wink:
> 
> Know what you mean about sea-sickness, never really got used to it after nearly 30 years on the briney :?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Big enough for the car maybe, as for me, you cannot be serious!


----------



## ObiWan

I was thinking more this size


----------



## BreTT

TBH, I would suggest that if Arran/Mull etc is a serious destination for this kind of trip, that we wait until the summer timetable comes in towards the end of April. May on the west coast can be spectacular and there are later ferries and it is still too early for serious midge problems...oh and the ferries are a little bigger than Dave posted, but maybe not quite Cruise Liners...


----------



## ObiWan

But calmer waters and lower winds


----------



## BreTT

ObiWan said:


> But calmer waters and lower winds


If it makes you happy to think that.... :roll:


----------



## BreTT

Photos TTIM0005 to TTIM0031 taken on the tour mentioned - it was December...

http://www.photobox.co.uk/shared/browse.html?c_album=226064


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Looks like "island hopping" is out then.

Guess Graeme is busy, but unless we decide where and when it will perhaps be difficult to book accomodation.

I'm really keen on a weekend get together...if accomodation can be sorted out at a decent price, who would be interested?

Dave is idle at the moment and I'm quite happy to boot him into action on your behalf to arrange some reasonably priced accom :lol:

Thoughts quickly boys and girls 

Jackie x


----------



## saint

West Coast options - I could check out the old deal available in Campbeltown. Wee Mull Of Kintyre trip u still get to see Arran, Islay, West Coast & Ireland


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'm really keen on a weekend get together...if accomodation can be sorted out at a decent price, who would be interested?


ME 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dave is idle at the moment and I'm quite happy to *boot him *into action on your behalf











Tee hee :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Why not...need to do something or it will be day trips and tents 

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt

Been away for a couple of days and I'm away again tomorrow for a couple more so this is just a quickie.....

Brett is confusing things - this meet IS for the end of April so the extended ferry timetable will be in operation.

Easter weekend this year is from Friday 14th April to Monday 17th

Not heard back yet from the hotel, but look again at the rates, the prices are per room not per person and they include breakfast so it's not that bad really. Also, look at the quality of the place  Personally, I'd only manage a single night stay due to other commitments that weekend but if others wnat to stay for longer then that's great 

Happy for Dave or anyone else to look for alternatives - I'm snowed :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

End of April? I've missed something? :?

If it is I'm snookered, I'm back at work and just can't do it 

Jackie x


----------



## Hev

and you say MY thread was confussing!

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x


Who said that? 

Jac x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
Click to expand...

Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)


saint said:


> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.


Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?

See you Sunday :wink:

Jac x


----------



## saint

Which Sunday?


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> End of April? I've missed something? :?
> 
> If it is I'm snookered, I'm back at work and just can't do it
> 
> Jackie x


I thought we were talking 14th - 17th April time period, when Easter actually is?


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> I thought we were talking 14th - 17th April time period, when Easter actually is?


You need to speak to a politician about your dates


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking 14th - 17th April time period, when Easter actually is?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to speak to a politician about your dates
Click to expand...

I thought that was what the receptionist was for


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

14th -17th was what I thought too :?


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 14th -17th was what I thought too :?


Just checked my diary and that agrees so thats at least three of us agreeing, oh and steve tt agrees so thats now four of us :?


----------



## BreTT

I plead guilty to confusing things, I've got the Easter dates wrong...- Summer timetables will be in effect. Let me look at it again...sorry!


----------



## BreTT

Ok timetables onto and off of Arran are as follows:

Ardrossan to Brodick:

Dep 18:00 Arr 18:55 or late sailing (Friday only) Dep 20:30 Arr 21:25

Lochranza to Clonaig - not bookable AFAIK:

Dep 15:45 Arr 16:15 , or Dep 17:15 Arr 17:45 or Dep 18:25 Arr 18:55

So Thursday/Friday night onto Arran, depart following afternoon for Kintyre. Either down to Campbeltown or up to Oban.

Mull Ferries - Oban to Clonaig

Sat Dep 07:30 Arr 08:16, Dep 09:30 Arr 10:16, Dep 11:45 Arr 12:31, Dep 14:00 Arr 14:46, Dep 16:00 Arr 16:46, Dep 18:00 Arr 18:46

or

Sun Dep: 10:00 Arr 10:46, Dep 12:00 Arr 12:46, Dep 14:00 Arr 14:46, Dep 16:00 Arr 16:46

Then we can head off from Tobermory to Kilchoan or Fishnish to Lochaline - not bookable AFAIK.

Lets discuss before I post a load more ferry timetables!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

It's not the ferry dates or whatever Brett. It's the meet dates, I've assumed the meet was taking place over Easter - as have most others.

Graemes last post indicates the meet is the last weekend in April :?


----------



## BreTT

Ok - I'm now completely confused but hey, the ferry times apply from the 31st of March, so I comfort myself in the fact that it wasn't a complete waste of time...


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> Been away for a couple of days and I'm away again tomorrow for a couple more so this is just a quickie.....
> 
> Brett is confusing things - this meet IS for the end of April so the extended ferry timetable will be in operation.
> 
> Easter weekend this year is from Friday 14th April to Monday 17th
> 
> Not heard back yet from the hotel, but look again at the rates, the prices are per room not per person and they include breakfast so it's not that bad really. Also, look at the quality of the place  Personally, I'd only manage a single night stay due to other commitments that weekend but if others wnat to stay for longer then that's great
> 
> Happy for Dave or anyone else to look for alternatives - I'm snowed :?


Actually he talks about both? end of April is no good for us either?


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
This thread is starting to make my brain ache............. 

Jackie - Sunday it is 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink: 

Jac x


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
Click to expand...

See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?
Click to expand...

Are you gonna manage too David? .............. PARTY!  
:lol: - but today is Wednesday (I think), tommorrow is Thursday not Sunday 8)

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna manage too David? .............. PARTY!
> :lol: - but today is Wednesday (I think), tommorrow is Thursday not Sunday 8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Now my brain aches :roll: :roll: see you a week on next fortnight , that is the 27th &1/2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna manage too David? .............. PARTY!
> :lol: - but today is Wednesday (I think), tommorrow is Thursday not Sunday 8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now my brain aches :roll: :roll: see you a week on next fortnight , that is the 27th &1/2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Glad you can join us on our planet, it's a good place to be 

Hev x 
(point of thought: I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)


What meet are you on about :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-*


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)
> 
> 
> 
> What meet are you on about :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-*
Click to expand...

Last October's silly :!:  :-*

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)
> 
> 
> 
> What meet are you on about :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last October's silly :!:  :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

      silly me i thought it was a xmas meet :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Last October's silly :!:  :-*
> 
> Hev x


It was September - wasn't it :? :wink: 

Jac x

BTW 60 pages at least :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last October's silly :!:  :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> It was September - wasn't it :? :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> BTW 60 pages at least :roll:
Click to expand...

60 pages and one car in each of fifteen different locations, all confused :?


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna manage too David? .............. PARTY!
> :lol: - but today is Wednesday (I think), tommorrow is Thursday not Sunday 8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now my brain aches :roll: :roll: see you a week on next fortnight , that is the 27th &1/2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you can join us on our planet, it's a good place to be
> 
> Hev x
> (point of thought: I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)
Click to expand...

Does anybody know who is calling the shots on the dates?

Is it Sunday, 14th April or the end of April on land only or across water? :?


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you all tomorrow then ,, what time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you gonna manage too David? .............. PARTY!
> :lol: - but today is Wednesday (I think), tommorrow is Thursday not Sunday 8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now my brain aches :roll: :roll: see you a week on next fortnight , that is the 27th &1/2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you can join us on our planet, it's a good place to be
> 
> Hev x
> (point of thought: I wonder how many pages this thread'll run to by the time the actual meet takes place?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anybody know who is calling the shots on the dates?
> 
> Is it Sunday, 14th April or the end of April on land only or across water? :?
Click to expand...

I dunno - but am getting dizzy looking at all these boxes - reminds me of Tempest


----------



## Hev

TTee hee :lol: :lol: :lol:

Surely we can't be far from page 9 

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> End of April? I've missed something? :?
> 
> If it is I'm snookered, I'm back at work and just can't do it
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were talking 14th - 17th April time period, when Easter actually is?
Click to expand...

Bang-on! We are (or should be) talking about 14th - 17th as per the thread title and first post  Looking back though I've obviously dropped a comment about "the end of April" which has thrown some so I'm sorry about that 8) :-*


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> TTee hee :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Surely we can't be far from page 9
> 
> Hev x


Correct, it's arrived...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Now we've estabished the dates, accomodation...no chance!

Made a few "on-spec" calls to several hotels, most are close to fully booked for Easter or can only offer a room or two - and will not discount over the weekend. 
I don't think it's a good idea to have everyone spread around the bazaars.

As the whole event thread has degenerated into utter chaos, I'd suggest re-scheduling it...and yes, I have a selfish reason for doing it!

I know there would reasonable interest in bringing a weekend meet forward to the weekend of *7-9th April*
Venue? Same hotel as the last weekend Meet in St Fillans.

I'll work on getting a decent rate from them again...it's a good place to stay and a good stepping off point for whatever we want to do. We can sort out the fine detail later.

So I can go to the hotel with a reasonable idea of numbers please register your interest. Need to know who you're bringing along ie self + 1 or whatever, single / double room and how many nights you want Friday, Saturday, Sunday.

And yes, I know, it's Central Scotland again :wink: ...if we want a friendly get-together, food and drink in great surroundings - that's what's on offer 

Dave

So far:
Obiwan and KittcaTT
MonTheFish and Anna
Jac-in-a-Boxes
Hev and "Eddie the Eagle"
Jock
Miss Topless


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Now we've estabished the dates, accomodation...no chance!
> 
> Made a few "on-spec" calls to several hotels, most are close to fully booked for Easter or can only offer a room or two - and will not discount over the weekend.
> I don't think it's a good idea to have everyone spread around the bazaars.
> 
> As the whole event thread has degenerated into utter chaos, I'd suggest re-scheduling it...and yes, I have a selfish reason for doing it!
> 
> I know there would reasonable interest in bringing a weekend meet forward to the weekend of *7-9th April*
> Venue? Same hotel as the last weekend Meet in St Fillans.
> 
> I'll work on getting a decent rate from them again...it's a good place to stay and a good stepping off point for whatever we want to do. We can sort out the fine detail later.
> 
> So I can go to the hotel with a reasonable idea of numbers please register your interest. Need to know who you're bringing along ie self + 1 or whatever, single / double room and how many nights you want Friday, Saturday, Sunday.
> 
> And yes, I know, it's Central Scotland again :wink: ...if we want a friendly get-together, food and drink in great surroundings - that's what's on offer
> 
> Dave


Dave, good move please put KiTTcaTT and myself down for Friday night and Saturday night, same room as last time with the four poster bed


----------



## MonTheFish

put me and anna down for a the saturday night stay over.....Hev will need to speak to anna regarding outfits....anna says its my fault she didn't wear a dress :O


----------



## Hev

Me too  and "mate" :wink: - surely the ski season will be over by then, I'll confirm later, probably around page 22 :lol:.

Anna - dress code still to be discussed, won't get to that until at least page 25! and .......... don't just take Mon's word for it, read it for yourself here otherwise he'll have you wearing a shell-suit. Here's hoping The Princess's will be back 

Hev x


----------



## jock

I could see this developing, so thanks Dave for putting things firmly back on track. Easter is not the ideal time to try to arrange group events in rural areas, unfortunately.

Count me in for St Fillans, please. It's a great place to base ourselves, although if it's possible let's try booking the evening meal at the place we went on the Sunday. That is if they will allow Ron back in after his performance last time!

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> if it's possible let's try booking the evening meal at the place we went on the Sunday


Ooooooh yum !!!!!!! hey Jackie, ready for another pud car crash :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Me too  and "mate" :wink:
> 
> Hev x


So I can arrange accomodation, would Hev care to elaborate on what sort of room she and "Edie the Eagle" would like...single or double.
I'd hate to be presumptious 

Reply by PM if it spares the blushes :wink:  (I'll not tell!)

And a "car crash pud" will be a must says Jac :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too  and "mate" :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> So I can arrange accomodation, would Hev care to elaborate on what sort of room she and "Edie the Eagle" would like...single or double.
> I'd hate to be presumptious
> 
> Reply by PM if it spares the blushes :wink:  (I'll not tell!)
> 
> And a "car crash pud" will be a must says Jac :lol:
Click to expand...

Spare my blushes - good grief, the amount of  I've caused myself here, another one is not gonna make ANY difference - double please  (single would be a bit cosy - otherwise someone will have to sleep on the floor )



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> "Edie the Eagle"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I hope he's not reading this :roll: 
**please note this is Dave's quote!!**

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too  and "mate" :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> So I can arrange accomodation, would Hev care to elaborate on what sort of room she and "Edie the Eagle" would like...single or double.
> I'd hate to be presumptious
> 
> Reply by PM if it spares the blushes :wink:  (I'll not tell!)
> 
> And a "car crash pud" will be a must says Jac :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare my blushes - good grief, the amount of  I've caused myself here, another one is not gonna make ANY difference - double please  (single would be a bit cosy - otherwise someone will have to sleep on the floor )
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Edie the Eagle"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I hope he's not reading this :roll:
> **please note this is Dave's quote!!**
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

<Whispering discretely> ok


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> <Whispering discretely> ok


It's rude to whisper :lol:

Oh, and while I remember, only Saturday night (some of us have to work :?, although now I've got plenty warning to organise some time off)

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too  and "mate" :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> So I can arrange accomodation, would Hev care to elaborate on what sort of room she and "Edie the Eagle" would like...single or double.
> I'd hate to be presumptious
> 
> Reply by PM if it spares the blushes :wink:  (I'll not tell!)
> 
> And a "car crash pud" will be a must says Jac :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare my blushes - good grief, the amount of  I've caused myself here, another one is not gonna make ANY difference - double please  (single would be a bit cosy - otherwise someone will have to sleep on the floor )
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Edie the Eagle"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I hope he's not reading this :roll:
> **please note this is Dave's quote!!**
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <Whispering discretely> ok
Click to expand...

Can anyone volunteer to sleep on the floor or is it reserved for voyeurs only


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> if it's possible let's try booking the evening meal at the place we went on the Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh yum !!!!!!! hey Jackie, ready for another pud car crash :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## missTTopless

Count me in too guys. Just Saturday night. Hope to have my own TT by then. Am going to Dundee Audi on Sunday to look at a silver roadster......yippee!!!!!!     Is Â£14995 quite a good price for a 4 year old roadster with 50000miles on the clock??


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Count me in too guys. Just Saturday night. Hope to have my own TT by then. Am going to Dundee Audi on Sunday to look at a silver roadster......yippee!!!!!!     Is Â£14995 quite a good price for a 4 year old roadster with 50000miles on the clock??


Go for it girl [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slg

Arnold Clark have a Mar 02 Silver Roadster with 27k miles for Â£14995 in Glasgow. Quite a few others in their stock locator.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Here's the plan...now I've got little hair left!

Accomodation is proving rather difficult to obtain for the numbers that may be attending. It's either prohibitively expensive, insufficient available rooms....arghh. Seems April in Scotland is busy.

The hotel we used last time has an MG Owners Club meet on that weekend and there is nothing else available at that end of the loch.

The best I could do is here:

www.lochearnhead-hotel.com

They'll look after us for the princely sum of Â£35.00 per night per person B&B. It looks a nice enough place and the owner seems friendly.
Of the 6 rooms available 4 are twin rooms, the remainder are doubles.
Single occupancy of a twin room will not attract a surcharge.
If you want to stay on Sunday it will be free if you stay Friday and Sunday

So far we have the following confirmed and booked for accomodation

Obiwan and KiTT caTT Friday and Saturday
MonTheFish Saturday
Jock  Friday Saturday and Sunday?
Hev & Eddie the Eagle (aka Neil) Sat only (arrive Sat evening?)
Miss Topless Sat only
Jac-in-a-boxes Friday, Saturday and Sunday
SteveTT & Nita Friday, Saturday and Sunday
Grauditt & Sarah Days tbc

There maybe one room remaining which will known on Monday (Hev?)
Davidg has asked for this room if available.

I'm sure there are others who want to come along, if you do I have the tel numbers of a couple of nice Bed and Breakfasts that are within easy walking distance of the Hotel....let me know if you need details.

This hotel is at the other end of the loch to the Drummond hotel, I know a meal in the "car crash pud hotel" is favoured...I can get a minbus capable of carrying 18 people if we want a visit to the Achray House Hotel on Saturday night.

Close to the hotel is small pub on the loch front that serves good food as well, some of you may remember that we stopped there last September when SteveTT and davidg visited.

Those who've taken the accomoadtion I've sent you all a PM letting you know the confirmation arrangements.

Will sort out he nitty-gritty of what we'll do over the weekend later.

That's about it - I'm off for an early beer 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Here's the plan...now I've got little hair left!
> 
> Accomodation is proving rather difficult to obtain for the numbers that maybe attending. It's either prohibitively expensive, insufficient available rooms....arghh. Seems April in Scotland is busy.
> 
> The hotel we used last time has an MG Owners Club meet on that weekend and there is nothing else available at that end of the loch.
> 
> The best I could do is here:
> 
> www.lochearnhead-hotel.com
> 
> They'll look after us for the princely sum of Â£35.00 per night per person B&B. It looks a nice enough place and the owner seems friendly.
> Of the 6 rooms available 4 are twin rooms, the remainder are doubles.
> Single occupancy of a twin room will not attract a surcharge.
> If you want to stay on Sunday it will be free if you stay Friday and Sunday
> 
> So far we have the following confirmed and booked for accomodation
> 
> Obiwan and KiTT caTT Friday and Saturday
> MonTheFish Friday tbc and Saturday
> Jock Friday Saturday and Sunday?
> Hev Sat only (arrive Sat evening?)
> Miss Topless Sat only
> Jac-in-a-boxes Friday, Saturday and Sunday
> 
> There maybe one room remaining which will known on Monday (Hev?)
> 
> I'm sure there are others who want to come along, if you do I have the tel numbers of a couple of nice Bed and Breakfasts that are within easy walking distance of the Hotel....let me know if you need details.
> 
> This hotel is at the other end of the loch to the Drummond hotel, I know a meal in the "car crash pud hotel" is favoured...I can get a minbus capable of carrying 18 people if we want a visit to the Achray House Hotel on Saturday night.
> 
> Close to the hotel is small pub on the loch front that serves good food as well, some of you may rember that we stopped there last September when SteveTT and davidg visited.
> 
> Those who've taken the accomoadtion I've sent you all a PM letting you know the confirmation arrangements.
> 
> Will sort out he nitty-gritty of what we'll do over the weekend later.
> 
> That's about it - I'm off for an early beer
> 
> Dave


Good piece of crafting Dave, will confirm with the hotel this evening.


----------



## jock

Dave

Ignore my last PM, your answer is provided above.

Looking forward to the Easter event, which is no longer at Easter! :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## missTTopless

I will join the gang on Saturday morning. Just let me know what time you are heading out


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

So, MissTopless is getting a TT - Cogratulations!

Not sure that Dundee Audi's car represents good value, Slg's find appears better value; unless you can haggle Audi down - it's a real buyers market just now.

How about Pam' s roadser (in the for sale section) I know it's a bit more but it's a lovely little car...and red too, very nice!

Saturday morning will be fine...just want to get the hotels sorted first and then we can come up with what we're all going to do 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Deposit paid


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Deposit paid


As has Hev, Miss Topless, and the J-i-a-B's  ...Jock and MonThe Fish?

Looks as though Gill will be coming along for Friday night as well - in her new TT 

Anyone else? I've got the number for two close by B&B's...happy to arrange for you, or pass on the details.

For anyone wondering about the "Islands Tour" aspect suggested earlier - well, it's not forgotten! 
It's a trip that's going to take a little more planning in order to secure accomodation...perhaps a trip to consider after summer, September'ish perhaps?

Brett has come up with some good "general route" suggestions and advice, if anyone one want's take the lead on it - great. Or, I'm more than happy to have a go.

Off for another beer :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deposit paid
> 
> 
> 
> As has Hev, Miss Topless, and the J-i-a-B's  ...Jock and MonThe Fish?
> 
> Looks as though Gill will be coming along for Friday night as well - in her new TT
> 
> Anyone else? I've got the number for two close by B&B's...happy to arrange for you, or pass on the details.
> 
> For anyone wondering about the "Islands Tour" aspect suggested earlier - well, it's not forgotten!
> It's a trip that's going to take a little more planning in order to secure accomodation...perhaps a trip to consider after summer, September'ish perhaps?
> 
> Brett has come up with some good "general route" suggestions and advice, if anyone one want's take the lead on it - great. Or, I'm more than happy to have a go.
> 
> Off for another beer :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Definately don't leave the planning to us, we struggle finding our way home :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

You'll have "Hev Nav" to help you Obi':wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> You'll have "Hev Nav" to help you Obi':wink:


If you don't want us to come just say so......... I need to be home by Sunday night not looking around Aucthamucty for a B road the following Wednesday night after a mega blonde moment


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have "Hev Nav" to help you Obi':wink:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want us to come just say so......... I need to be home by Sunday night not looking around Aucthamucty for a B road the following Wednesday night after a mega blonde moment
Click to expand...

OUTRAGEOUS :!: :!: :!:

I've never been to Auchtermuchty and have no reason to be there in the near future....................... however if we turn right here, down this farm track, it should bring us out at ............... oops, ummm guys, could ummmm you reverse 2 miles back and then turn right ............ that is you're right as you are going backwards, not forwards :roll:

Hev x

<thought: maybe I should get my hairdresser to dye my hair blonde tommorrow as well as cut it :-*>


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> maybe I should get my hairdresser to dye my hair blonde tommorrow as well as cut it :-*>


Get them to sell you a nav & a copie of absolutte :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should get my hairdresser to dye my hair blonde tommorrow as well as cut it :-*>
> 
> 
> 
> Get them to sell you a nav & a copie of absolutte :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

No need , HevNav is is brunette (obviously with a few blonde highlights :roll and my copy of Absolutte will be on its way this weekend  (although I'm slightly worried about its contents :lol: :wink - what more does a girl need?

Hey David, will you be honouring us with your presence on the Easter meet or indeed our other little play? Go on, you know you want to  :-*

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should get my hairdresser to dye my hair blonde tommorrow as well as cut it :-*>
> 
> 
> 
> Get them to sell you a nav & a copie of absolutte :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need , HevNav is is brunette (obviously with a few blonde highlights :roll and my copy of Absolutte will be on its way this weekend  (although I'm slightly worried about its contents :lol: :wink - what more does a girl need?
> 
> Hey David, will you be honouring us with your presence on the Easter meet or indeed our other little play? Go on, you know you want to  :-*
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

All depends on which Easter you are on about ,,, English easter we will be 8) 8) 8) 8) on the beach :-* 
Scottish Easter [ if you promise an egg ] well who knows ,,,,, are there any rooms left ??

Dont start that again "do you really really want ,,,,,, ziga ziga a"
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> All depends on which Easter you are on about ,,, English easter we will be 8) 8) 8) 8) on the beach :-*
> Scottish Easter [ if you promise an egg ] well who knows ,,,,, are there any rooms left ??
> 
> Dont start that again "do you really really want ,,,,,, ziga ziga a"
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


Scottish Easter meet is Saturday 8th / Sunday 9th April - keep up with the [email protected]@dy thread :!: :roll:. As for rooms, no idea......phone the hotel or speak to Dave (JiaB), he's been doing some research.

I'm sure if you are a good boy, the Easter Rabbit may leave you something sweet :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> All depends on which Easter you are on about ,,, English easter we will be 8) 8) 8) 8) on the beach :-*
> Scottish Easter [ if you promise an egg ] well who knows ,,,,, are there any rooms left ??
> 
> Dont start that again "do you really really want ,,,,,, ziga ziga a"
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish Easter meet is Saturday 8th / Sunday 9th April - keep up with the [email protected]@dy thread :!: :roll:. As for rooms, no idea......phone the hotel or speak to Dave (JiaB), he's been doing some research.
> 
> I'm sure if you are a good boy, the Easter Rabbit may leave you something sweet :lol:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

I have ???    it said awaiting "Hev" to decide monday    only 6 rooms 

Don't want any of those mouse/ rabbit droppings :x or car crash stuff [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> I have ???    it said awaiting "Hev" to decide monday    only 6 rooms
> 
> Don't want any of those mouse/ rabbit droppings :x or car crash stuff [smiley=toilet.gif]


I'll hopefully find out at the beginning of the week if "Eddie The Eagle" (as Dave calls him) will be around ................ my room booked tho 

Don't panic, the Easter Bunny has been trained not to leave any 'hard peas' in his basket and Humphrey is no more so no mouse droppings either (I'll give you a laugh about that after Absolutte arrives - unless Obi has been scissor happy in his Editor hat). As for the Car Crash Pud - you KNOW you were desparate to try some of it the last time :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> (I'll give you a laugh about that after Absolutte arrives - unless Obi has been scissor happy in his Editor hat).
> Hev x :-*


As rep/proof reader etc i have seen the absolutte 9 and if i tell you what is in it i will have to shoot you  :wink: :wink: :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

As for scissor happy you know who ,,,, i would shoot him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*


----------



## MonTheFish

Just getting round to posting....been a rather busy day.

I've booked both of us in for saturday night so I look forward to seeing you all then.


----------



## ObiWan

MonTheFish said:


> Just getting round to posting....been a rather busy day.
> 
> I've booked both of us in for saturday night so I look forward to seeing you all then.


Yeeeehhhh


----------



## jock

It would be helpful if our leader could now change the dates etc in his first post, so that those thinking about joining us don't have to plough through 12 pages. C'mon Graeme get the bloody finger out?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you say MY thread was confussing!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Who said that?
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint!!!!!! (page 7 of the February thread!)
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing - I just don't know which one not to turn up to first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tut-Tut...but have I confused the date of the Easter Meet? :?
> 
> See you Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> This thread is starting to make my brain ache.............
> 
> Jackie - Sunday it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for anyone who's still confused, that's this Sunday :wink:
> 
> Jac x
Click to expand...

Great to see you guys again   

Hev x :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Great to see you guys again
> 
> Hev x :-*


Nice to see you too Hev - and Pam 

When Dave said Chicken was on the menu for dinner I know what he meant now  

Jac x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jock said:


> It would be helpful if our leader could now change the dates etc in his first post, so that those thinking about joining us don't have to plough through 12 pages. C'mon Graeme get the bloody finger out?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Not sure where he is H! Dave sent him a PM a few days ago - he hasn't opened it :?

I'm sure there are a few more who'd want to join in, but are not aware that a plan has been hatched...perhaps we should start another and let this one die?

Jac x


----------



## jock

It would be a shame to let this one wither after all the hard work that Hev has put into it!

I sent G a text a few minutes ago. Let's hope that all is well and we hear from him soon.

H


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> It would be a shame to let this one wither after all the hard work that Hev has put into it!
> 
> I sent G a text a few minutes ago. Let's hope that all is well and we hear from him soon.
> 
> H


I'm not organising this one thankfully :lol: ..... unless I'm in the wrong thread 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a shame to let this one wither after all the hard work that Hev has put into it!
> 
> I sent G a text a few minutes ago. Let's hope that all is well and we hear from him soon.
> 
> H
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not organising this one thankfully :lol: ..... unless I'm in the wrong thread
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I know that, silly! I was referring to all of your hard work at cuttiing and pasting etc!!

:lol: :lol:

H


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a shame to let this one wither after all the hard work that Hev has put into it!
> 
> I sent G a text a few minutes ago. Let's hope that all is well and we hear from him soon.
> 
> H
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not organising this one thankfully :lol: ..... unless I'm in the wrong thread
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that, silly! I was referring to all of your hard work at cuttiing and pasting etc!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> H
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
That "quote" button is very useful :roll:

Hev x


----------



## jock

I have managed to wake up Graeme I am pleased to say. We should see some changes shortly.

H
x

8)


----------



## ObiWan

jock said:


> It would be helpful if our leader could now change the dates etc in his first post, so that those thinking about joining us don't have to plough through 12 pages. C'mon Graeme get the bloody finger out?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


I agree, yesterday Nutts was talking about matbe coming up but did not realise that the dates had changed? We could be loosing possible people because the thread is so busy? :?


----------



## saint

confused.com or what.....!!


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> confused.com or what.....!!


confused.co.sco :wink:


----------



## trev

Hi all if the dates have changed to the 7-9 dont think we can make this meet lost track of the thread after page 7 :?


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hi all if the dates have changed to the 7-9 dont think we can make this meet lost track of the thread after page 7 :?


   

Hope you can make it to the February meet tho :roll: ....... go on ........  ........ can I add you to the list?.........pleeeeeeeeease!

Where about in Fife are you?

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

It all picks up from page 9 Trev...accomodation became the big issue, no one could could offer sufficient rooms at what turns out to short notice for Easter...advancing the meet date was the only way of salvaging something on a thread that lost its way.

Even if you can't make it for the whole weekend, perhaps join us all for the Saturday? 

As has been pointed out, I'm concerned that others who might have considered taking part in a "weekend event" have given up hope and missed an opportunity...hope not:?

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> It all picks from page 9 Trev...accomodation became the big issue, no one could could offer sufficient rooms at what turns out to short notice for Easter...advancing the meet date was the only way of salvaging something on a thread that lost its way.
> 
> Even if you can't make it for the whole weekend, perhaps join us all for the Saturday?
> 
> As has been pointed out, I'm concerned that others who might have considered taking part in a "weekend event" have given up hope and missed an opportunity...hope not:?
> 
> Dave


I agree, maybe a new thread by one of you starting with the confirmed arrangements and people going. Plenty of time still to get others interested

Long threads might be interesting but they soon get lost if the central theme changes?


----------



## Grauditt

Well it looks like there's been a fair amount of progess with this thread since I last dipped in here :roll:  I started the thread about about an Easter meet as a spin off from Hev's thread as there seemed to be a lot of interest in having a meet over that weekend, I also had external interest about it from some folks that haven't posted up here :?

However, the weekend of the 7th-9th has been suggested and confirmed as the weekend for this meet so I'll update the first post and thread title to avoid any further confusion.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> Well it looks like there's been a fair amount of progess with this thread since I last dipped in here :roll:  I started the thread about about an Easter meet as a spin off from Hev's thread as there seemed to be a lot of interest in having a meet over that weekend, I also had external interest about it from some folks that haven't posted up here :?
> 
> However, the weekend of the 7th-9th has been suggested and confirmed as the weekend for this meet so I'll update the first post and thread title to avoid any further confusion.


Welcome leader, this is what you get, leave a pack alone and they eat your lunch for you, hope that you are still coming and organising the cruises?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well ignore my last!


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave


Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Its changed


I've changed the first post too but for anyone new dropping in here it's quite confusing so feel free to start a new thread.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed
Click to expand...

Title has changed, but the first page at least needs ammending along the lines of "meet details from page 9 onwards"....or people who may want to come along still won't have a clue :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Title has changed, but the first page at least needs ammending along the lines of "meet details from page 9 onwards"....or people who may want to come along still won't have a clue :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Is this a week on sunday then      :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Title has changed, but the first page at least needs ammending along the lines of "meet details from page 9 onwards"....or people who may want to come along still won't have a clue :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Title has changed, but the first page at least needs ammending along the lines of "meet details from page 9 onwards"....or people who may want to come along still won't have a clue :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this a week on sunday then      :wink:
Click to expand...

I hope not, I'll be somewhere else :wink:

Anyway the Sunday meet was this Sunday and you've missed it 

Briar cottage or not? Bit of a walk


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first post on the thread - and the title haven't been ammended by tomorrow morning that's what I'll do
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt's back [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Its changed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Title has changed, but the first page at least needs ammending along the lines of "meet details from page 9 onwards"....or people who may want to come along still won't have a clue :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Will you and Mrs G still be joining us Graeme?


----------



## trev

Hello all 
will be at the one on 26 feb for sure. evelyns trying to get her days off changed. someone asked were i stayed (Hev) next to the water in Limekilns near Dunfermline, hoping to get to the 7-9 meet will have to twist some arms


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

trev said:


> Hello all
> will be at the one on 26 feb for sure. evelyns trying to get her days off changed. someone asked were i stayed (Hev) next to the water in Limekilns near Dunfermline, hoping to get to the 7-9 meet will have to twist some arms


Start twisting :wink:

Anyone else looking for B&B accomodation close to the hotel...01567 830380 or 01567 830235

Dave


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hello all
> will be at the one on 26 feb for sure. evelyns trying to get her days off changed. someone asked were i stayed (Hev) next to the water in Limekilns near Dunfermline, hoping to get to the 7-9 meet will have to twist some arms


      
I'll update the list on the thread!

Hey trev, I work in Dunfermline.............. do I pass you in the morning? Give me a clue, what am I looking for (apart from a TT :roll and I'll flash hello on my way past - look out for a blue roadster, reg ending in HAW 8)

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hi work with the gas board so look out for a old transit with an old boy driving it :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hi work with the gas board so look out for a old transit with an old boy driving it :lol:


Well you wave first then :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev

has any one heard from ( Hommer) pm a few times never heard from him since the last meet? he was keen for the next new meeting !!!


----------



## trev

will do start work about 07:30 youll no be up then :lol:


----------



## Hev

Just switching alarm clock off then!

Hev x


----------



## trev

oh do you only work part time!! :lol:


----------



## Hev

I wish :!: - I'm a 9 till 5.30 chick............ on second thoughts, that IS part time for some folk 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Pre-Easter meet? :lol:

Does this mean there is an Easter meet now too? What page is that buried in?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Does this mean there is an Easter meet now too? What page is that buried in?


Page 42 :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean there is an Easter meet now too? What page is that buried in?
> 
> 
> 
> Page 42 :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday


Do you need a map.......... I mean to help with this thread?

The first page would be great material for a BBC Classic SitCom


----------



## ObiWan

WOW............. 4 days now and nobody has changed the dates


----------



## Grauditt

Change of plan folks, sorry but I'm going to havre to change the dates for this one :?

:lol: Just jesting, we should be able to make it but we've just got to reschedule something that we'd planned for that weekend first 

Trev, I've not heard from Hommer since the last meet either but I've got his email so I'll try and contact him soon.


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday


Yeaaaahhhh! , but you could go one better and stay until Sunday :roll:.

AND....................... have you seen this:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368

:roll: 
Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Oh no, don't confuse him pleeeze - we've had enough of that already in here :lol:

More than welcome to join in though, the more the merrier


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaahhhh! , but you could go one better and stay until Sunday :roll:.
> 
> AND....................... have you seen this:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368
> 
> :roll:
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Please, no more cross threading.................................


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaahhhh! , but you could go one better and stay until Sunday :roll:.
> 
> AND....................... have you seen this:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368
> 
> :roll:
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, no more cross threading.................................
Click to expand...

         - keep your private stuff private!!!!!
 Ooops, I thought you said cross-dressing :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaahhhh! , but you could go one better and stay until Sunday :roll:.
> 
> AND....................... have you seen this:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368
> 
> :roll:
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, no more cross threading.................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - keep your private stuff private!!!!!
> Ooops, I thought you said cross-dressing :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a map.......... I mean to help with this thread?
> 
> The first page would be great material for a BBC Classic SitCom
Click to expand...

Do they have maps in Scotland then?


----------



## Grauditt

A good old fashioned map works much better than Hev-err I mean SatNav 

Aye, we've got them up here..... hand drawn on papyrus though :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)

It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as we nearly live in Scotland and we are off that weekend we might pop up for the Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need a map.......... I mean to help with this thread?
> 
> The first page would be great material for a BBC Classic SitCom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have maps in Scotland then?
Click to expand...

I can recommend HevNav :roll: :lol:



Grauditt said:


> A good old fashioned map works much better than Hev-err I mean SatNav


 :-*

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave


I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
Click to expand...

This thread gets more sensible by the day


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
Click to expand...

We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
Click to expand...

Aye, g'wa tae yer own thread ye :lol:

Right then, I've updated the headcount on the first post. Anyone fancy starting a new thread to discuss this thread.... we could do all our off topic ramblings over there :lol:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:
 

> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:


My floor looks ace  - still not finished yet but I think the neighbours might get a tad upset it I continue at this time of night, plus....................my hands are needing to recover overnight 

Obi, you can mark my efforts out of ten at the end of Feb 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, g'wa tae yer own thread ye :lol:
> 
> Right then, I've updated the headcount on the first post. Anyone fancy starting a new thread to discuss this thread.... we could do all our off topic ramblings over there :lol:
Click to expand...

Am I bovvered................... :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, g'wa tae yer own thread ye :lol:
> 
> Right then, I've updated the headcount on the first post. Anyone fancy starting a new thread to discuss this thread.... we could do all our off topic ramblings over there :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I bovvered................... :wink:
Click to expand...

Computa says no........ :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, g'wa tae yer own thread ye :lol:
> 
> Right then, I've updated the headcount on the first post. Anyone fancy starting a new thread to discuss this thread.... we could do all our off topic ramblings over there :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I bovvered................... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Computa says no........ :wink:
Click to expand...

Av yer ever heard the word yyyyyyyeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added SteveTT and Nita to the list of attendee's  (page 10)
> 
> It may be worth incorporating the "who's attending" list into the main details page? :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to do that, busy trawling through trying to find it.... page 10 is a killer to get to :lol: I'll update P1 in a mo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread gets more sensible by the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can't have that , lets change the date :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye, g'wa tae yer own thread ye :lol:
> 
> Right then, I've updated the headcount on the first post. Anyone fancy starting a new thread to discuss this thread.... we could do all our off topic ramblings over there :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Am I bovvered................... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Computa says no........ :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Av yer ever heard the word yyyyyyyeeeeeesssssssss
Click to expand...

 :roll: 
Sorry, you win - you've lost me there


----------



## Hev

Now that is an impressive list on page 1 - looks like it will be a fab clan gathering 

Graeme - Neil and I will be all day Saturday through to Sunday , just to let you know for your next update :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

:evil: 
Done


----------



## Hev

Grauditt said:


> :evil:
> Done


Thank you :roll:

I like the link on your sig pic :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

Hev said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :roll:
> 
> I like the link on your sig pic :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Made me laugh too, defo needs to carry some sort of warning :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> [
> Av yer ever heard the word yyyyyyyeeeeeesssssssss


 :roll: 
Sorry, you win - you've lost me there [/quote]

Scottish flute player on Little Britain?


----------



## saint

:lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My floor looks ace  - still not finished yet but I think the neighbours might get a tad upset it I continue at this time of night, plus....................my hands are needing to recover overnight
> 
> Obi, you can mark my efforts out of ten at the end of Feb
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev, my princess is coming with me and might need her usual royal comforts, can you recommend somewhere that does not have Blow Up facilities available on the 26th Feb thread


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My floor looks ace  - still not finished yet but I think the neighbours might get a tad upset it I continue at this time of night, plus....................my hands are needing to recover overnight
> 
> Obi, you can mark my efforts out of ten at the end of Feb
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev, my princess is coming with me and might need her usual royal comforts, can you recommend somewhere that does not have Blow Up facilities available on the 26th Feb thread
Click to expand...

you have PM :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get back to laying your floor and leave the dates alone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My floor looks ace  - still not finished yet but I think the neighbours might get a tad upset it I continue at this time of night, plus....................my hands are needing to recover overnight
> 
> Obi, you can mark my efforts out of ten at the end of Feb
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev, my princess is coming with me and might need her usual royal comforts, can you recommend somewhere that does not have Blow Up facilities available on the 26th Feb thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have PM :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Pm'd


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

And a another two..davidg and Julie  for Fri and Sat night.

Had contact from the hotel suggesting that if we all want a meal in the "Car crash Pud" Hotel the minibus needs to be booked now - it's the only taxi service in the area!

So, everyone in for the meal?....Sat 8.00-8.30pm eat @ the Achray and return at 10.30pm? which will give us time to get night-caps in at the pub or Lochearnhead Hotel.

Happy? Then I'll book bus and meal 

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> And a another two..davidg and Julie  for Fri and Sat night.
> 
> Had contact from the hotel suggesting that if we all want a meal in the "Car crash Pud" Hotel the minibus needs to be booked now - it's the only taxi service in the area!
> 
> So, everyone in for the meal?....8.00-8.30pm eat @ the Achray and return at 10.30pm? which will give us time to get night-caps in at the pub or Lochearnhead Hotel.
> 
> Happy? Then I'll book bus and meal
> 
> Dave


If its for Saturday night were in, great news with Dave & Julie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Yes, Saturday...I've edited :wink:


----------



## missTTopless

Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.


With your new TT or not, I may have missed it but how did you go on?


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> With your new TT or not, I may have missed it but how did you go on?
Click to expand...

We're going shopping again on Sunday :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> With your new TT or not, I may have missed it but how did you go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going shopping again on Sunday :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Good luck girls 8)


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> With your new TT or not, I may have missed it but how did you go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going shopping again on Sunday :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck girls 8)
Click to expand...

It's more like the salesman will need the luck (or a stiff drink) by the time we are finished ............. the art of negotiation is indeed an art :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.
> 
> 
> 
> With your new TT or not, I may have missed it but how did you go on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're going shopping again on Sunday :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck girls 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's more like the salesman will need the luck (or a stiff drink) by the time we are finished ............. the art of negotiation is indeed an art :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Bet you two paint a pretty picture.............................. "just give her the ******* keys you ******* ******** " is the oft heard cry, by the way if it gets a better discount remember to beg


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Bet you two paint a pretty picture.............................. "just give her the ******* keys you ******* ******** " is the oft heard cry, by the way if it gets a better discount remember to beg


I assume you mean like this............................. 










Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

you can count the two of us in for whatever is on the go for saturday night


----------



## ObiWan

MonTheFish said:


> you can count the two of us in for whatever is on the go for saturday night


Fastest lap round the Loch in Mon's car it is then


----------



## MonTheFish

as long as its in the car this time...took me ages to get warmed up after the 'naked on the back of the speed boat' round the loch


----------



## ObiWan

Not even in a kilt


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> as long as its in the car this time...took me ages to get warmed up after the 'naked on the back of the speed boat' round the loch











Too much information!

Hev x


----------



## Buzz2k3

Buzz 'zz QS version

ps nice to see you finally gettin your act together !!!!!! Where would we be withoot Jac-in-a-box!!!!!


----------



## Hev

Buzz2k3 said:


> Buzz 'zz QS version
> 
> ps nice to see you finally gettin your act together !!!!!! Where would we be withoot Jac-in-a-box!!!!!


Not pink enough Darling :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

missTTopless said:


> Graeme..... you have me down for Sat only. I will be there all day Sunday too :roll: Am booked in to stay Sat night.


Fear not Gill, that listing is just to confirm what nights people are staying... you can stay as long as you like on Sunday unless you get voted off :wink: 



Buzz2k3 said:


> Buzz 'zz QS version
> 
> ps nice to see you finally gettin your act together !!!!!! Where would we be withoot Jac-in-a-box!!!!!


Wotcha buddy - nice motor, been playing with photoshop again I see :roll: 
Are you coming along then :?:


----------



## Grauditt

...forgot to say.... I've updated the bumff on page 1 of this thread to include the meal and minibus arrangements


----------



## davidg

Booked the four poster [smiley=sleeping.gif]       see you all friday evening 8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

As it is Val's birthday on the Saturday looks like we are coming for the Friday and Saturday nights


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> As it is Val's birthday on the Saturday looks like we are coming for the Friday and Saturday nights


What time are you setting off ? and which route ? We are planning @4pm Friday any one for a drive up


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it is Val's birthday on the Saturday looks like we are coming for the Friday and Saturday nights
> 
> 
> 
> What time are you setting off ? and which route ? We are planning @4pm Friday any one for a drive up
Click to expand...

Its my long weekend so we thought we would leave Friday morning and stop off in Stirling to visit the sights.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good to hear you're coming along Mag's 

Quite a gathering now!

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Wallsendmag II said:


> As it is Val's birthday on the Saturday looks like we are coming for the Friday and Saturday nights


Nice one, I've added you to the list on page 1. Thanks for your PM and ignore my reply - the answer is in your post


----------



## trev

Hi all put our names down for the meeting got our days off changed
trev & evelyn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hi all put our names down for the meeting got our days off changed
> trev & evelyn :lol: :lol: :lol:


  - excellent

Is that for Friday - Sunday, Saturday - Sunday, Sunday only?

Hev x


----------



## trev

The whole weekend making the most of it


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> The whole weekend making the most of it


 :lol:

well, while you've got your file-a-fax out............ what about Sunday 26th Feb?.................go on!!!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## trev

yip had our names down for that too 
(i think) !!!!! :?:


----------



## Grauditt

Indeed you did trev. Thanks for confirming the April meet, I'll go and update the 1st post 

Hope you're both well, how's the motor going? Bought that new exhaust yet :roll:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> yip had our names down for that too
> (i think) !!!!! :?:


oops, yet another blonde moment 

:lol: 
Hev x


----------



## trev

Hi their not yet the onsuite had to get done first (evelyn put her foot down) had to get a new wheel thiugh


----------



## trev

never seen you in fife yet


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> never seen you in fife yet


8.30am - 9am : Kincardine Bridge -> Dunfermline
5.30pm - 6pm : Dunfermline -> Kincardine Bridge
5 days a week :? 
You can't be looking hard enough....... I can recommend a good optician in Dunfermline.......... and she drives a TT :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


> Hi their not yet the onsuite had to get done first (evelyn put her foot down) had to get a new wheel thiugh


No probs trev. All good things come to those who wait :wink:


----------



## trev

:lol: that why we have never saw you 08:30 iam half way to Forfar by that time 16:30 iam back home :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

grame did you get that text from me after the last meeting ? kartstart Â£200 mini g/p trev


----------



## Hev

I won't bother keeping my eyes open then eh :roll: - hmmmm, on second thoughts, maybe not such a good idea

<note to self> keep eyes open when driving

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

List is growing!

Have only just managed to confirm "car crash pud" hotel - they can take us, as a group, to a maximum of 24 people.

Mini-bus ...16 seater Â£60.00 return
24 seater Â£80.00 return

At the moment, the 16 seater will do...Trev, which end of the loch are you staying - Lochearnhead or St Fillans?

My "plastic" is resting as a security deposit on both of these - you'd all better turn up :wink:

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


> grame did you get that text from me after the last meeting ? kartstart Â£200 mini g/p trev


Yup, sure did trev, thought I had replied - sorry if I didn't 

Will hopefully get around to organising another blast there soon but let's get at least one of these threads out of the way first :lol: 

And..... keep your eyes peeled for some mega karting action coming up soon :wink:  Hopefully :?


----------



## trev

how have you all got flashy pics on your screen names? feeling left oot


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


> how have you all got flashy pics on your screen names? feeling left oot


 [smiley=idea.gif] 
Why don't you register as...... Trevelyn 

Also Scottish slang for Travelling :lol:

There you go and I won't even charge you for it


----------



## trev

good one!!! will be doing loads of traveling at these two meetings


----------



## jock

Grauditt said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> how have you all got flashy pics on your screen names? feeling left oot
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=idea.gif]
> Why don't you register as...... Trevelyn
> 
> Also Scottish slang for Travelling :lol:
Click to expand...

Graeme

It's only Scottish "slang" for travelling in Morningside, Edinburgh!!

That's where they wear fur coats and nae knickers. Isn't that right Gillian?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol: 
I'm staying outta this one :roll:


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> That's where they wear fur coats and nae knickers. Isn't that right Gillian?


I Hope you are not tring to imply anything about my friend  









Hev x


----------



## nutts

We are just doing a final check 1) with our ex's that we don't have the kids that weekend and 2) that we can work out of Manchester on the Fri & Mon 

We should be in a position to 100% confirm early next week.

Can someone let us know where the accommodation is


----------



## MonTheFish

its in the thread.....somewhere


----------



## nutts

MonTheFish said:


> its in the thread.....somewhere


Thanks Mr Helpful :wink:


----------



## saint

24 pages of something - 9 pages to get to somewhere 2 months to go.


----------



## missTTopless

It's only Scottish "slang" for travelling in Morningside, Edinburgh!!

That's where they wear fur coats and nae knickers. Isn't that right Gillian?

Jock

:lol:[/quote]
I only work there Henry so I wouldnt know :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

nutts said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> its in the thread.....somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr Helpful :wink:
Click to expand...

We're all helpful up here  Some info on it's way in a PM if you're looking for a roof over your head Mark

Dave


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> We are just doing a final check 1) with our ex's that we don't have the kids that weekend and 2) that we can work out of Manchester on the Fri & Mon
> 
> We should be in a position to 100% confirm early next week.
> 
> Can someone let us know where the accommodation is


Here are some

http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm


----------



## nutts

Still waiting to confirm...

but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish


We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:


----------



## DGW131

oh.........nice to see the click sticking together


----------



## davidg

Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:



DGW131 said:


> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together


----------



## DGW131

davidg said:


> Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
Click to expand...

yeh.................same old faces :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## davidg

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh.................same old faces :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## DGW131

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh.................same old faces :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

friends of yours :wink:


----------



## davidg

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh.................same old faces :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> friends of yours :wink:
Click to expand...

Got no friends    just a small selection of 800+ TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: you know you want to join


----------



## DGW131

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeh.................same old faces :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> friends of yours :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got no friends    just a small selection of 800+ TTOC members :wink: :wink: :wink: you know you want to join
Click to expand...

that's why you didn't want me to go to the meet


----------



## nutts

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:
Click to expand...

We need to drop Lou's car off... could we leave it at yours?


----------



## davidg

nutts said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to drop Lou's car off... could we leave it at yours?
Click to expand...

Yes  no probs


----------



## Grauditt

nutts said:


> We are just doing a final check 1) with our ex's that we don't have the kids that weekend and 2) that we can work out of Manchester on the Fri & Mon
> 
> We should be in a position to 100% confirm early next week.
> 
> Can someone let us know where the accommodation is


Good stuff Mark, hope you guys can make it


----------



## Hev

DGW131 said:


> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together


No cliques up here, just a bunch of folk who have a laugh when we all get together 

TTOC membership is not madatory so why not come along and join in the fun :?:

Mark and Lou - glad you can make it 

Hev x


----------



## DGW131

Hev said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?
> 
> No cliques up here, just a bunch of folk who have a laugh when we all get together
> 
> TTOC membership is not madatory so why not come along and join in the fun :?:
> 
> Mark and Lou - glad you can make it
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev.............. you have a pm :wink:


----------



## Hev

DGW131 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.........nice to see the click sticking together
> 
> 
> 
> :?: :?
> 
> No cliques up here, just a bunch of folk who have a laugh when we all get together
> 
> TTOC membership is not madatory so why not come along and join in the fun :?:
> 
> Mark and Lou - glad you can make it
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev.............. you have a pm :wink:
Click to expand...

Offending smilies now removed

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to drop Lou's car off... could we leave it at yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  no probs
Click to expand...

Can we come with you....................... please


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to drop Lou's car off... could we leave it at yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  no probs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we come with you....................... please
Click to expand...

Yes but you will have to sit in the back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Meet at Tickled trout , will decide a time nearer the day , but looking at leaving home @4:00


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to confirm...
> 
> but we would aim to come up after work on the Fri night (or late afternoon if we can get away) and then come back Sunday mid pm ish
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning the same 4pm ish Fri ,, sun late pm ish ,,, we can meet up M6 some where , let us know :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need to drop Lou's car off... could we leave it at yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes  no probs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we come with you....................... please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but you will have to sit in the back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Meet at Tickled trout , will decide a time nearer the day , but looking at leaving home @4:00
Click to expand...

Thats a date then


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Thats a date then


  
Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
Click to expand...

Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
Click to expand...

   

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
Click to expand...

So, who is the only gay in the Pie Shop then :wink:


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, who is the only gay in the Pie Shop then :wink:
Click to expand...

Same as the one in Bolton :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, who is the only gay in the Pie Shop then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same as the one in Bolton :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Yeh but, no but, yeh, but, no but, well sally with the long hair and the curly finger nails, shes a right bitch yeh, well she said right that the man in the pie shop, oh, thats hanging, cause she said that the pie has her nails in them, or what, innit, well who cares cause hes a bitch anyway................... :lol:


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Yeh but, no but, yeh, but, no but, well sally with the long hair and the curly finger nails, shes a right bitch yeh, well she said right that the man in the pie shop, oh, thats hanging, cause she said that the pie has her nails in them, or what, innit, well who cares cause hes a bitch anyway................... :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, who is the only gay in the Pie Shop then :wink:
Click to expand...

If thats the outfit for the weekend I might not be there after all :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

Turn my back for a couple of days and look what's happened...... :roll: :lol:

Nice to see Scotch Corner is keeping everyone active  :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a date then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Sue and Julie know about your 'friendship'? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have ringside seats......... Dave just Pie(nes) for attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tis you that has been on the pies :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, who is the only gay in the Pie Shop then :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If thats the outfit for the weekend I might not be there after all :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

There is only room for one in this village........... hey Dave :wink:


----------



## davidg

If anyone is still looking for a room , had email there is room here http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/

In the village Barry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> If anyone is still looking for a room , had email there is room here http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/
> 
> In the village Barry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


:-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still looking for a room , had email there is room here http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/
> 
> In the village Barry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :-*
Click to expand...

Oh B****r thats where we are staying :lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest

I fhte hotel is full where abouts is there to stay in the area ?
Weekend of the 7 to 9th april


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> I fhte hotel is full where abouts is there to stay in the area ?
> Weekend of the 7 to 9th april


As davidg said, try here...........
http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/

if you have no joy, I think Dave (Jac-in-a-Box) had a list of local B&B's - I'm sure he'll be along soon.

Hope you can make it ...........oh and if you're interested, have a look here too:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55368
:roll: - may as well meet most of the half-wits before you torture yourself with a weekend :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt

davyrest said:


> I fhte hotel is full where abouts is there to stay in the area ?
> Weekend of the 7 to 9th april


Hi David, there's a few places here you can try out --> http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm

Hope you can make it, this will be a great weekend not to be missed


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davyrest said:


> I fhte hotel is full where abouts is there to stay in the area ?
> Weekend of the 7 to 9th april


PM in your In Box 

Dave


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still looking for a room , had email there is room here http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/
> 
> In the village Barry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh B****r thats where we are staying :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thank god we did not book this one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Try this one with four poster's :wink: :wink: and outdoor jacuzzi   http://www.incallander.co.uk/briarbb.htm


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still looking for a room , had email there is room here http://www.lochearnhouse.co.uk/
> 
> In the village Barry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh B****r thats where we are staying :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god we did not book this one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Try this one with four poster's :wink: :wink: and outdoor jacuzzi   http://www.incallander.co.uk/briarbb.htm
Click to expand...

We tried to book there but the chintz blocker toolbar we got from Ikea wouldn't let us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> We tried to book there but the chintz blocker toolbar we got from Ikea wouldn't let us :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL :wink:


----------



## Grauditt

Managed to get booked into a 4* B&B called the Lochearn House for the Saturday night 8)

Pretty expensive though..... Â£24 pp :lol:


----------



## davidg

Grauditt said:


> Managed to get booked into a 4* B&B called the Lochearn House for the Saturday night 8)
> 
> Pretty expensive though..... Â£24 pp :lol:


Oh bugger i have been ripped off :x :x :x :x i have paid .......

Â£25 pp [4xposter] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ps watch yourself there is a fellow TTer staying there :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get booked into a 4* B&B called the Lochearn House for the Saturday night 8)
> 
> Pretty expensive though..... Â£24 pp :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger i have been ripped off :x :x :x :x i have paid .......
> 
> Â£25 pp [4xposter] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps watch yourself there is a fellow TTer staying there :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

That would be us :lol: :lol: :lol: Who is bringing the cake and candles for Vals birthday????


----------



## Grauditt

Wallsendmag II said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get booked into a 4* B&B called the Lochearn House for the Saturday night 8)
> 
> Pretty expensive though..... Â£24 pp :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger i have been ripped off :x :x :x :x i have paid .......
> 
> Â£25 pp [4xposter] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps watch yourself there is a fellow TTer staying there :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be us :lol: :lol: :lol: Who is bringing the cake and candles for Vals birthday????
Click to expand...

Depends how many candles we need to buy, we're not rolling in it you know


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to get booked into a 4* B&B called the Lochearn House for the Saturday night 8)
> 
> Pretty expensive though..... Â£24 pp :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bugger i have been ripped off :x :x :x :x i have paid .......
> 
> Â£25 pp [4xposter] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ps watch yourself there is a fellow TTer staying there :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be us :lol: :lol: :lol: Who is bringing the cake and candles for Vals birthday????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how many candles we need to buy, we're not rolling in it you know
Click to expand...

 Enough to worry the fire brigade but I didn't say that


----------



## Grauditt

:wink:


----------



## davyrest

so whee else ia there to stay in the area? Any suggestions would be welcome. Having just got my tt through its mot im skint


----------



## davidg

davyrest said:


> so whee else ia there to stay in the area? Any suggestions would be welcome. Having just got my tt through its mot im skint


Here are some http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm


----------



## saint

Just ignore Callander on your way through!


----------



## davyrest

well looking forward to the easter meet
What the hell happens ????????????????


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davyrest said:


> well looking forward to the easter meet
> What the hell happens ????????????????


Eat, drink, sleep, eat, drive, eat, drink, sleep, drive etc etc

Have you booked a bed - how long are you coming for?

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> well looking forward to the easter meet
> What the hell happens ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Eat, drink, sleep, eat, drive, eat, drink, sleep, drive etc etc
Click to expand...

Pretty accurate summary :!: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I thought so :wink:

Dave


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Sounds good to me


----------



## MonTheFish

i think you've missed a few 'eats' out there


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Depends on how long he's staying for.... :wink:

Dave


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> well looking forward to the easter meet
> What the hell happens ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Eat, drink, sleep, eat, drive, eat, drink, sleep, drive etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty accurate summary :!: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You forgot to include 'getting lost', Hev!

Jock

:lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

There was a news item this week about sat-nav being dangerous - just aswell her's does not work.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> There was a news item this week about sat-nav being dangerous - just aswell her's does not work.


I thought there was a rule on this forum........ something about personal attacks ................ well, since HevNav is having a sonnze/recharge just now and can't talk for herself, I feel I should stand up for her........










Hev x


----------



## saint

aw hell - not again


----------



## Hev

:-*

Hev x


----------



## John C

lol - nice one Hev - let 'im 'ave it!

Bugger bugger bugger!

Can't make this one either - Cyprus for 2 weeks! - School holidays and all that!


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> Bugger bugger bugger!
> 
> Can't make this one either - Cyprus for 2 weeks! - School holidays and all that!


Do we smell or something?  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger bugger bugger!
> 
> Can't make this one either - Cyprus for 2 weeks! - School holidays and all that!
> 
> 
> 
> Do we smell or something?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

something

:wink:


----------



## Hev

<petted lip now looks like a wash-hand basin>


Hev x :-*


----------



## nutts

Bloody school holidays :?

My kids are at school in Leeds and I'm not due to have them, leaving us free to attend... unfortunately, Lou's kids coming from Surrey have a different 2 weeks and it means we do have her 3 kids, which means we can't now make this :? 

Apologies... I should have checked all school holidays :?

Remind me.. kids are useful because?


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> well looking forward to the easter meet
> What the hell happens ????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> Eat, drink, sleep, eat, drive, eat, drink, sleep, drive etc etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty accurate summary :!: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You forgot the Cake.............. you cannot leave out the cake!!!!


----------



## ObiWan

Sorry, been out of touch........ is page 1 still up to date for people coming?


----------



## jock

ObiWan said:


> Sorry, been out of touch........ is page 1 still up to date for people coming?


Providing we still have our driving licences, yes!!

Jock

8)


----------



## ObiWan

jock said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, been out of touch........ is page 1 still up to date for people coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Providing we still have our driving licences, yes!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Thanks Henry, be confident its only a potential 3 points lost and you can all say Hev was driving :wink:


----------



## jock

ObiWan said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, been out of touch........ is page 1 still up to date for people coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Providing we still have our driving licences, yes!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Henry, be confident its only a potential 3 points lost and you can all say Hev was driving :wink:
Click to expand...

Only 3 points at Warp factor 9?

Jock

8)


----------



## ObiWan

jock said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, been out of touch........ is page 1 still up to date for people coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Providing we still have our driving licences, yes!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Henry, be confident its only a potential 3 points lost and you can all say Hev was driving :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 3 points at Warp factor 9?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

OOPS!!!  (fingers crossed for you)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

nutts said:


> Remind me.. kids are useful because?


Sorry to hear you can't make it Mark and Lou 

And kids are useful because....they'll look after you when you're old, I'm still wating for mine to fulful that hope!

D and Jx


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Thanks Henry, be confident its only a potential 3 points lost and you can all say *Hev was driving *:wink:


 [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

Hev x :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jock said:


> Only 3 points at Warp factor 9?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


A9 is a nightmare for the B-in-B, hope you're safe 

Just in case http://www.pepipoo.com/

D and Jx


----------



## Grauditt

Pity you can't make it Mark and Lou, hopefully next time 

Page 1 is up-to-date at the moment as Jock says :wink: 

*ANYONE ALSE WANT TO COME ALONG * :roll:


----------



## ttnick

Any idea's for accomodation in the area for the fri/sat night at this late stage

thanks

Nick


----------



## Hev

ttnick ~ did you try the telephone numbers on page 1 for b&b's?

Hev x


----------



## ttnick

Hev said:


> ttnick ~ did you try the telephone numbers on page 1 for b&b's?
> 
> Hev x


No but I will now went straight to the last page

nick


----------



## Hev

ttnick said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttnick ~ did you try the telephone numbers on page 1 for b&b's?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> No but I will now went straight to the last page
> 
> nick
Click to expand...

lol - that'll teach ya to keep up  
Try these too (not sure if the ones on page 1 are on it):
http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm

Hev x


----------



## ttnick

Hev said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttnick ~ did you try the telephone numbers on page 1 for b&b's?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> No but I will now went straight to the last page
> 
> nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol - that'll teach ya to keep up
> Try these too (not sure if the ones on page 1 are on it):
> http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Thanks Hev need somewhere that takes dogs one small cocker spaniel will start calling round .


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I've sent you some accom info by PM Nick - let me know how it goes.

Dave


----------



## ttnick

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I've sent you some accom info by PM Nick - let me know how it goes.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave reply pm


----------



## missTTopless

I am available as a driver for the wekend if anyone gets nicked for speeding yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

speeding??? i was doing 60 all the way home


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

missTTopless said:


> I am available as a driver for the wekend if anyone gets nicked for speeding yesterday :lol: :lol: :lol:


By the sounds of it you might need a mini-van :wink:

Dave


----------



## missTTopless

Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttnick

I think you are all safe they use camera vans on the A9, which you don't seem to have encountered; police vehicles will have stopped you so you should all be safe.


----------



## davyrest

looking forward to the easter meet. How many people are going to be there?
Any good meals arranged ?
Can anybody gaurentee good weather?
Will Elvis ever been found?

So many questions so little time


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davyrest said:


> looking forward to the easter meet. How many people are going to be there?
> Any good meals arranged ?
> Can anybody gaurentee good weather?
> Will Elvis ever been found?
> 
> So many questions so little time


To answer...
Lots
Yes
No
Not sure

:wink:

You got your accom booked yet?

Dave


----------



## davyrest

yeah booked into the lochearnhead house friday to sunday .Seems a nice couple who own it . And was intreasted in the meet


----------



## ttnick

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to the easter meet. How many people are going to be there?
> Any good meals arranged ?
> Can anybody gaurentee good weather?
> Will Elvis ever been found?
> 
> So many questions so little time
> 
> 
> 
> To answer...
> Lots
> Yes
> No
> Not sure
> 
> :wink:
> 
> You got your accom booked yet?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave sent you a PM

Nick


----------



## missTTopless

Gav.....I still dont see your name on the list :x . Might have to try some more persuasive tactics [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## FuzzyGav

missTTopless said:


> Gav.....I still dont see your name on the list :x . Might have to try some more persuasive tactics [smiley=whip.gif]


PLease, please no hypnosis [smiley=dizzy2.gif] , no wait a minute i do want hypnosis, might help with the non-smoking. :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

FuzzyGav said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gav.....I still dont see your name on the list :x . Might have to try some more persuasive tactics [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> PLease, please no hypnosis [smiley=dizzy2.gif] , no wait a minute i do want hypnosis, might help with the non-smoking. :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't tell me you're part of a dying breed Gav :wink:

Dave


----------



## Grauditt

davyrest said:


> yeah booked into the lochearnhead house friday to sunday .Seems a nice couple who own it . And was intreasted in the meet


That's brilliant Davey, I've added you to the roll of honour on Page 1


----------



## FuzzyGav

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Don't tell me you're part of a dying breed Gav :wink:
> Dave


Dave, yes the time has come to stop the ciggies, so i can preserve my boyish complexion and good looks :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Not to mention the Â£150 a month I'm spending on them  and the impending national ban


----------



## trev

gav got a packet here :lol: going free


----------



## ttnick

Hi Grauditt

Add Julie & I for Fri & Sat Nights

Nick


----------



## Grauditt

Nick, that's superb - I've added you to the list [smiley=deal2.gif]

Grauditt


----------



## ttnick

Can someone else join the per Easter meet 13 is not a good number

ttnick


----------



## missTTopless

ttnick said:


> Can someone else join the per Easter meet 13 is not a good number
> 
> ttnick


Dont worry, there will only be 12 cars. I am travelling with Hev


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

missTTopless said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone else join the per Easter meet 13 is not a good number
> 
> ttnick
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, there will only be 12 cars. I am travelling with Hev
Click to expand...

Why? What's wrong with adding some "brand dilution" We are 

Dave


----------



## missTTopless

Dont know if I would be able to keep up with the pace Dave :? .....my car only has a wee 1.6 engine...with no turbo


----------



## missTTopless

.....and would you mind sending me a PM with the phone number of the hotel as I have misplaced it and I want to try to book for Friday night too.


----------



## Tubbs

missTTopless said:


> Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:


Why was I first on your list?


----------



## ttnick

missTTopless said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone else join the per Easter meet 13 is not a good number
> 
> ttnick
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, there will only be 12 cars. I am travelling with Hev
Click to expand...

Thank god for that I'm getting paranoid about bad luck this week still havn't been able to picked my new TT because of the snow and did not fancy being the 13th car at the meet.

ttnick


----------



## missTTopless

Tubbs said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I first on your list?
Click to expand...

Cos you were driving faster than anyone else :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tubbs

missTTopless said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I first on your list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos you were driving faster than anyone else :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Was just doing a bit of spirited driving otherwise it would of been about midnight by the time I got home.


----------



## Grauditt

Tubbs said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I first on your list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos you were driving faster than anyone else :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Was just doing a bit of spirited driving otherwise it would of been about midnight by the time I got home.
Click to expand...

What happens to you if you're still out at midnight Pete ?

[smiley=vampire.gif]

Scary.


----------



## saint

00:00:01


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think the only people at risk are Tubbs, Saint, Hev and Jock....so I should manage with a people carrier :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was I first on your list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cos you were driving faster than anyone else :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Was just doing a bit of spirited driving otherwise it would of been about midnight by the time I got home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens to you if you're still out at midnight Pete ?
> 
> [smiley=vampire.gif]
> 
> Scary.
Click to expand...

 :twisted: [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]

or

[smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Grauditt

:lol:

Lost one of these Pete?


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> :lol:
> 
> Lost one of these Pete?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought it was going to be a pair of scissors and a comb


----------



## Grauditt

Nae chance. I wouldn't extract the urine from someone that drives that Brut of a car - sig pics look well nice BTW :wink: 8)


----------



## Tubbs

Grauditt said:


> Nae chance. I wouldn't extract the urine from someone that drives that Brut of a car - sig pics look well nice BTW :wink: 8)


Thanks, just wanted to prove that it is washed sometimes.....


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

So does this now become the TT MkII discussion weekend :roll:


----------



## missTTopless

Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme


----------



## Grauditt

Wallsendmag II said:


> So does this now become the TT MkII discussion weeken :roll:


Calm down :? 
We'll be on to at least the MkIII by the end of the night at this rate


----------



## Grauditt

missTTopless said:


> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme


  
Done
8)


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme


Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

Hi Obi, You are just glad I am arriving on Friday so you get your cake a day early :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Obi, You are just glad I am arriving on Friday so you get your cake a day early :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Not just the cake, I get a hug a day earlier as well  :wink:


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Obi, You are just glad I am arriving on Friday so you get your cake a day early :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just the cake, I get a hug a day earlier as well  :wink:
Click to expand...

Aw babe....you say the nicest things   . Think you might deserve two hugs for that :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Obi, You are just glad I am arriving on Friday so you get your cake a day early :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just the cake, I get a hug a day earlier as well  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw babe....you say the nicest things   . Think you might deserve two hugs for that :roll:
Click to expand...

Thats a deal then  , but please don't drop the cake :wink:


----------



## davidg

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me booked in for Friday night too   Can you please add me to the list Graeme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeehhh [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Obi, You are just glad I am arriving on Friday so you get your cake a day early :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not just the cake, I get a hug a day earlier as well  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw babe....you say the nicest things   . Think you might deserve two hugs for that :roll:
Click to expand...

Us two


----------



## missTTopless

Dave and Julie, it will be great to see you guys   . What time are you expecting to arrive on Friday?


----------



## davidg

missTTopless said:


> Dave and Julie, it will be great to see you guys   . What time are you expecting to arrive on Friday?


We are only leaving home @4:00pm so will be there @ 5:00pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't know depends on traffic ,, early evening :-* :-* :-* [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and Julie, it will be great to see you guys   . What time are you expecting to arrive on Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> We are only leaving home @4:00pm so will be there @ 5:00pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't know depends on traffic ,, early evening :-* :-* :-* [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Is there a cruise going north on Friday? I'm just trying to sort accommodation


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave and Julie, it will be great to see you guys   . What time are you expecting to arrive on Friday?
> 
> 
> 
> We are only leaving home @4:00pm so will be there @ 5:00pm :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't know depends on traffic ,, early evening :-* :-* :-* [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a cruise going north on Friday? I'm just trying to sort accommodation
Click to expand...

Hey  Dani a cruise is going up north @4:00 pm ,,, you know you are MORE than welcome :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

some here ,, make sure you get at the west side of the loch :-*

http://www.incallander.co.uk/lochearn.htm


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Answered your PM Dani...be great to have you come and play in our back garden :lol:

Glad you kept your promise from last year :wink:

D and JXX


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Watch what you're choosing from Davids link - some of it is quite remote from where the majority of people are staying...like up mountains!

If you're stuck give me a call 

Dave


----------



## ttnick

Dani

We where late booking staying at Achray House Hotel they seem very helpful

http://www.achray-house.co.uk/

ttnick


----------



## A3DFU

Well, I've booked my accom for Fri/Sat today  Don't ask me where I'm staying peeps - all I know is the telephone number (second one you have mentioned, Dave; first one was booked out) and the names of the landlord/landlady: John&Irene  but I will get some info on where I'll be staying soon 

So, yes, Dave, I normally keep my promise :-*

Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)

Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*

Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Ok Dani
If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
Click to expand...

I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink: 
Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
Click to expand...

Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Typical woman, decides to come at the last minute then wants to change all the times


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Good to hear you've got a room sorted Dani  
Where ever it is - it's within easy walking distance of the main hotel...see you soon.  

D and Jx


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical woman, decides to come at the last minute then wants to change all the times
Click to expand...

It is the perfume that she uses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good to hear you've got a room sorted Dani
> Where ever it is - it's within easy walking distance of the main hotel...see you soon.
> 
> D and Jx


Is that your or my walking pace :roll: :wink:



davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Typical woman, decides to come at the last minute then wants to change all the times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the perfume that she uses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's this channel thingy :roll:

I did say tho that I'm happy with any arrangement; I just tell my clients where to go  :wink:
ooppsss: I hope Obi and kiTTcaTT won't read this  
I din't mean it - honest :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Anyone got a map with the different hotels on?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Wallsendmag II said:


> Anyone got a map with the different hotels on?


Erm...nope :wink:

All the big hotels are at the East end of Loch Earn in St Fillans.

Where the majority are staying (B&B's and the Lochearnhead Hotel) is at the West end of the loch in Lochearnhead

Saturday food will be in the Achray Hotel in St Fillans...so, you have about a 5 mile walk there and the same back :wink:

Where are you staying ?

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got a map with the different hotels on?
> 
> 
> 
> Erm...nope :wink:
> 
> All the big hotels are at the East end of Loch Earn in St Fillans.
> 
> Where the majority are staying (B&B's and the Lochearnhead Hotel) is at the West end of the loch in Lochearnhead
> 
> Saturday food will be in the Achray Hotel in St Fillans...so, you have about a 5 mile walk there and the same back :wink:
> 
> Where are you staying ?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I got my details today and I now know that I am in the
Tigh Na Crich B&B at Lockearnhead. Is anyone else staying there?


----------



## davyrest

with the way the weather is going !!!!!!!! Hows a man to go topless in april.Might need snow shoes and huskies. Is anybody else staying at the lochearn house ?
either friday night or sataurday ?


----------



## Grauditt

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Done 8) :wink:

Graeme.


----------



## Grauditt

davyrest said:


> with the way the weather is going !!!!!!!! Hows a man to go topless in april.Might need snow shoes and huskies. Is anybody else staying at the lochearn house ?
> either friday night or sataurday ?


I am 8) 
Just off the phone to them to confirm the booking and she said "Is something going on up here that weekend :? "


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Got the car booked into Stirling Audi on the Friday for brake fluid and Haldex service saved a fortune on Tyneside prices


----------



## saint

And you expect it back on the same day :wink:


----------



## slg

20k brake fluid & haldex service in Stirling Audi last week was Â£120. (quoted Â£139) Offered to havee it carried out while I waited but the gave me a A4, 30 v6 tdi, so I took that for a play instead


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the way the weather is going !!!!!!!! Hows a man to go topless in april.Might need snow shoes and huskies. Is anybody else staying at the lochearn house ?
> either friday night or sataurday ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 8)
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we are too just reloaded windows and lost the email :?


----------



## Grauditt

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

As long as you don't get us lost


----------



## davyrest

well im travelling up to lochearn head from fife on friday, after sneeking out the bathroom window at work. 
weather report is fair to freezing for that weekend so bring thermals


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> well im travelling up to lochearn head from fife on friday, after sneeking out the bathroom window at work.
> weather report is fair to freezing for that weekend so bring thermals


give us a shout when your leaving might be able to team up with you in fife trev & evelyn


----------



## davyrest

i will be leaving dundee at early lunch time, i hope


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
Click to expand...

  
Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?

I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
Click to expand...

We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
Click to expand...

OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle


----------



## A3DFU

Grauditt said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
Click to expand...

Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:


----------



## Grauditt

A3DFU said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
Click to expand...

Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
Click to expand...

I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> [
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it


You'd better be quick...I'll down mid April claiming mine 

Dave


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
Click to expand...

This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
Click to expand...

How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
Click to expand...

Not sure - but can't be far away


----------



## saint

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
Click to expand...

Certainly not that one.............


----------



## saint

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
Click to expand...

It's getting a bit crowded though


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
Click to expand...

Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
Click to expand...

So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
Click to expand...

Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
Click to expand...

Errmmmm


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly


----------



## John C

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
Click to expand...

Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?


----------



## Grauditt

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
Click to expand...

Suppose so, looks like fun 8)


----------



## Grauditt

Wayhayy - my post knackered it  
Do I get a prize for that :roll: :lol:


----------



## saint

Grauditt said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
Click to expand...

Still works for me


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
Click to expand...

You must be in widescreen mode :? 
It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade


----------



## ObiWan

Grauditt said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
Click to expand...

Still going strong and looking very good to me


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
Click to expand...

Almost artistic


----------



## davyrest

how many people are going to be at the april meet at lochearnhead ?


----------



## A3DFU

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
Click to expand...

If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

As slim as your waistline


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> how many people are going to be at the april meet at lochearnhead ?


Check page 1 for the listing


----------



## slg

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
Click to expand...

Can I play aswell?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play aswell?
Click to expand...

I don't know ,you go to work for a couple of hours and the forum goes down the pan :lol:


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know ,you go to work for a couple of hours and the forum goes down the pan :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know ,you go to work for a couple of hours and the forum goes down the pan :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Can I play too? I'm feeling left out  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know ,you go to work for a couple of hours and the forum goes down the pan :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play too? I'm feeling left out  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What happens now its squeezed to one word, really curious now :?:


----------



## ObiWan

Bored now, just noticed it drops earlier parts of the thread as it gets compressed................ never mind at least we are one day closer to the event :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

ObiWan said:


> Bored now, just noticed it drops earlier parts of the thread as it gets compressed................ never mind at least we are one day closer to the event :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: 
I noticed that days ago..... the middle part of the last post on my screen says "This is getting to look like a retro arcade game...... "

So it's dropped heaps of the thread.

Anyhow - anyone else coming along :roll:


----------



## John C

strangely familiar.....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jacTT225 said:


> strangely familiar.....


I can work out which ones you and saint might be in. What one is for Brett :wink:

You coming along for any part of the w/e John? Been a while!



grauditt said:


> Anyhow - anyone else coming along


Yes and no...

Add Slg stuart and Wendy (Sat evening meal def' remainder tbc)

Delete SteveTT and Nita

Achray House Hotel confirmed for 8.30pm (no car crash pud Hev and Jac :wink: ) I'll confirm mini bus tomorrow - it'll be the big one.

For those coming up Friday evening do want something arranged for food...I know a little place close by. Let me know and I'll sort something out for 9pm'ish

Dave


----------



## missTTopless

Count me in for food on Friday night please Dave


----------



## Grauditt

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Yes and no...
> 
> Add Slg stuart and Wendy (Sat evening meal def' remainder tbc)
> 
> Delete SteveTT and Nita
> 
> Achray House Hotel confirmed for 8.30pm (no car crash pud Hev and Jac :wink: ) I'll confirm mini bus tomorrow - it'll be the big one.
> 
> For those coming up Friday evening do want something arranged for food...I know a little place close by. Let me know and I'll sort something out for 9pm'ish
> 
> Dave


Done  [/quote]


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Achray House Hotel confirmed for 8.30pm (no car crash pud Hev and Jac :wink: ) I'll confirm mini bus tomorrow - it'll be the big one.


            
No car crash-pud ................... Dave how could ya?!!!!!!!! Ask them to change the menu 

Not long to go now ................................   

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising (Dave/Barry) I should be fine to leave here around lunch time on Friday. So perhaps all three of us can go up in convoy 8)
> 
> Oh, and Graeme, please add me to your list, will you :-*
> 
> Yeeeaahhhh !!!!!!! Really looking forward to this
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Dani
> If you leave @ lunch time , we will miss you :? :? :? :? looking at @ 4:00pm and maybe x4 if you are with us ,, steveTT is a may be , us , obiwan, you :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am flexible ... on time anyway :wink:
> Just let me know what's going on and I'll be there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish it could be earlier but looks like Barry , us etc are working until the afternoon so ,, plan is 4:00 to set off , from mine , so 4:15 tilcked trout J31,M6 ,, looks like you are meeting at our house AGAIN :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in with you guys for the cruise North :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As long as you don't get us lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change of plans... I'll be in Wilmslow on the 7th April and I thought it would be a good idea to join in the cruise north with you guys :?
> 
> I'll just wave out the window at 37,000ft instead 8) :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will wave so that you can see us then, another aerial photo opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, flight leaves Manchester at 1430 so lets aim for a 1500 synchronised wave over Carlisle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a shout when you are in sunny Wilmslow!! I'm always up for a nice Barinda (Indian) meal  :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Dani - I've heard a lot of good things about that place! On this occasion though I;m only jetting in and out on the same day so there's no time for a curry  I'll give you a shout the next time I'm down there though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have Graemes before Dave C claims it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is getting to look like a retro arcade game......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many quotes before you can no longer read the centre I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure - but can't be far away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Certainly not that one.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's getting a bit crowded though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crowded yes but the font appears to be getting smaller also :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I see - we get a diamond out of this is it keeps going. Then again maybe not - it would be just like getting a pint from Brett - near impossible!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diamonds being a girls best friend would make us very popular I guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Errmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I join in the fun even tho I can't make the meet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suppose so, looks like fun 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still works for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in widescreen mode :?
> It's goosed for the 1024x768 brigade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still going strong and looking very good to me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost artistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this goes down to one letter per line then we need some ingenious person to sort this!! Perhaps one letter every other line :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As slim as your waistline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know ,you go to work for a couple of hours and the forum goes down the pan :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I play too? I'm feeling left out  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happens now its squeezed to one word, really curious now :?:
Click to expand...

WOW, Obi !!! Ericsonian language from you :roll: I wonder, have you been in contact with someone who qualified in NLP and Hypnotherapy


----------



## Grauditt

Oh no it's started again [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## slg

Anybody got some directions to the Achray or even a website to get the full address? Thanks

(if it's posted elsewhere already please forgive me not looking through 45 pages to find it!!  )


----------



## ttnick

slg said:


> Anybody got some directions to the Achray or even a website to get the full address? Thanks
> 
> (if it's posted elsewhere already please forgive me not looking through 45 pages to find it!!  )


Hi

Web Address

http://www.achray-house.co.uk/

nick


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> contact with someone who qualified in NLP and Hypnotherapy


Look into my eyes deep into my eyes.................................... three two one..................... your under


----------



## slg

ttnick said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got some directions to the Achray or even a website to get the full address? Thanks
> 
> (if it's posted elsewhere already please forgive me not looking through 45 pages to find it!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Web Address
> 
> http://www.achray-house.co.uk/
> 
> nick
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> Count me in for food on Friday night please Dave


Two here as well


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for food on Friday night please Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Two here as well
Click to expand...

Daveg.......... will we be in time for dinner or are we having one of Julies sausages on the way up?


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for food on Friday night please Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Two here as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveg.......... will we be in time for dinner or are we having one of Julies sausages on the way up?
Click to expand...

You leave Juiles sausages out of this :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Not sure :? hope to get up there say @ 7:30 ish [with a fuel stop ] same services as last time ,,, so i would say yes :?

But i will check later with the sausage cook :wink: :wink:

Dani ,,,, are you still cruising up with us ? so another for a lettuce leaf


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Dani ,,,, are you still cruising up with us ? so another for a lettuce leaf


More sausage for us


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in for food on Friday night please Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Two here as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveg.......... will we be in time for dinner or are we having one of Julies sausages on the way up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You leave Juiles sausages out of this :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Not sure :? hope to get up there say @ 7:30 ish [with a fuel stop ] same services as last time ,,, so i would say yes :?
> 
> But i will check later with the sausage cook :wink: :wink:
> 
> Dani ,,,, are you still cruising up with us ? so another for a lettuce leaf
Click to expand...

No Pies????? :lol:


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> strangely familiar.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can work out which ones you and saint might be in. What one is for Brett :wink:
> 
> You coming along for any part of the w/e John? Been a while!
> 
> 
> 
> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow - anyone else coming along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no...
> 
> Add Slg stuart and Wendy (Sat evening meal def' remainder tbc)
> 
> Delete SteveTT and Nita
> 
> Achray House Hotel confirmed for 8.30pm (no car crash pud Hev and Jac :wink: ) I'll confirm mini bus tomorrow - it'll be the big one.
> 
> For those coming up Friday evening do want something arranged for food...I know a little place close by. Let me know and I'll sort something out for 9pm'ish
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

hi dave count trev & evelyn for the friday night meal


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Food sorted for all on Friday at 9pm'ish and Mini Bus booked for Saturday - Â£80 divided by however many is on it...someone bring a calculator :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Food sorted for all on Friday at 9pm'ish and Mini Bus booked for Saturday - Â£80 divided by however many is on it...someone bring a calculator :wink:
> 
> Dave


Â£80 ............ have you tried Easyjet........ we could fly to Zechlingistan and back for 24pence each :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food sorted for all on Friday at 9pm'ish and Mini Bus booked for Saturday - Â£80 divided by however many is on it...someone bring a calculator :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Â£80 ............ have you tried Easyjet........ we could fly to Zechlingistan and back for 24pence each :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes, you probably could....but the Achray Hotel is about as far away - the mini bus wil take you there in considerably more comfort and style than Sleazyjet for a few pence more. 
Not forgetting that on return trip, there could be some live entertainment as well :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food sorted for all on Friday at 9pm'ish and Mini Bus booked for Saturday - Â£80 divided by however many is on it...someone bring a calculator :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Â£80 ............ have you tried Easyjet........ we could fly to Zechlingistan and back for 24pence each :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you probably could....but the Achray Hotel is about as far away - the mini bus wil take you there in considerably more comfort and style than Sleazyjet for a few pence more.
> Not forgetting that on return trip, there could be some live entertainment as well :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Having said that Â£80 for taxi and food is a brilliant price........ you sure know how to drive a hard bargain :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food sorted for all on Friday at 9pm'ish and Mini Bus booked for Saturday - Â£80 divided by however many is on it...someone bring a calculator :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Â£80 ............ have you tried Easyjet........ we could fly to Zechlingistan and back for 24pence each :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you probably could....but the Achray Hotel is about as far away - the mini bus wil take you there in considerably more comfort and style than Sleazyjet for a few pence more.
> Not forgetting that on return trip, there could be some live entertainment as well :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having said that Â£80 for taxi and food is a brilliant price........ you sure know how to drive a hard bargain :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm sure my negotiating skills are nowhere near as sharp as yours Obi'...Â£80 for a taxi * and * food :roll: :wink: I'll need a few lessons :lol:

Dave


----------



## davyrest

count me in for friday night !!! Where abouts are you going ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A little more info' for you ...

Friday food arranged at the Lochearnhead Hotel...must be ordered by 9pm.

Saturday at the Achray Hotel...owner called today. They're offering a 3 course fixed price menu - choice of starter; fish / steak / meat / chicken main course; cheeseboard / puds (inc the infamous "car-crash pud" :wink: ) + coffee @ Â£24.95 per head. Vegetarian option available too.
I've gone for it, hope it suits all?

Achray's owner was slightly bemused by the fact their deserts had achieved a degree of noteriety on the internet ...see if she feel's the same when I email the picture of the said "car-crash pud" tomorrow so they can make the same again :lol:
Suspect Hev and Jac might get invited to the kitchen :wink:

Just in case anyone needs a reminder...in all its gory detail :roll:










Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A little more info' for you ...
> 
> Friday food arranged at the Lochearnhead Hotel...must be ordered by 9pm.
> 
> Saturday at the Achray Hotel...owner called today. They're offering a 3 course fixed price menu - choice of starter; fish / steak / meat / chicken main course; cheeseboard / puds (inc the infamous "car-crash pud" :wink: ) + coffee @ Â£24.95 per head.
> I've gone for it hope it suits all?
> 
> Achray's owner was slightly bemused by the fact their deserts had achieved a degree of noteriety on the internet ...see if she feel's the same when I email the picture of the said "car-crash pud" tomorrow so they can make the same again :lol:
> Suspect Hev and Jac might get invited to the kitchen :wink:
> 
> Just in case anyone needs a reminder...in all its gory detail :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


What a criminal waste of calories and fat


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Mrs W is confused what on earth is that made of and is it weightwatchers compatable?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Don't lose any sleep...they ate it


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Wallsendmag II said:


> Mrs W is confused what on earth is that made of and is it weightwatchers compatable?


Don't worry about it - you'll find out soon enough...definately not weightwatchers compatable :wink:


----------



## slg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A little more info' for you ...
> 
> Friday food arranged at the Lochearnhead Hotel...must be ordered by 9pm.
> 
> Saturday at the Achray Hotel...owner called today. T*hey're offering a 3 course fixed price menu - choice of starter; fish / steak / meat / chicken main course; cheeseboard / puds (inc the infamous "car-crash pud" :wink: ) + coffee @ Â£24.95 per head. *
> I've gone for it hope it suits all?
> 
> Achray's owner was slightly bemused by the fact their deserts had achieved a degree of noteriety on the internet ...see if she feel's the same when I email the picture of the said "car-crash pud" tomorrow so they can make the same again :lol:
> Suspect Hev and Jac might get invited to the kitchen :wink:
> 
> Just in case anyone needs a reminder...in all its gory detail :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Don't seem to see a vegetarian option on there though 

It's hard enough trying to get Wendy to come along never mind saying that she's not getting anything to eat! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs W is confused what on earth is that made of and is it weightwatchers compatable?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it - you'll find out soon enough...definately not weightwatchers compatable :wink:
Click to expand...

They waited and watched before eating it


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

slg said:


> Don't seem to see a vegetarian option on there though
> 
> It's hard enough trying to get Wendy to come along never mind saying that she's not getting anything to eat! :roll:


There is a vegatarian option now Stuart 

Dave


----------



## slg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't seem to see a vegetarian option on there though
> 
> It's hard enough trying to get Wendy to come along never mind saying that she's not getting anything to eat! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a vegatarian option now Stuart
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave


----------



## Hev

hmmm, yum, 'Car Crash Pud'!!!!!

Just a wee note for the Girlies ......................... after a Pow Wow on Sunday, the vote was that the Girlies became Princesses for Saturday evening again ................................. posh frocks all round (well for the ladies anyway :roll. As for the guys, well if you want to wear a posh frock, then don't let us stop you :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> A little more info' for you ...
> 
> Friday food arranged at the Lochearnhead Hotel...must be ordered by 9pm.
> 
> Saturday at the Achray Hotel...owner called today. T*hey're offering a 3 course fixed price menu - choice of starter; fish / steak / meat / chicken main course; cheeseboard / puds (inc the infamous "car-crash pud" :wink: ) + coffee @ Â£24.95 per head. *
> I've gone for it hope it suits all?
> 
> Dave


I will start my fasting NOW!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev

A3DFU said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little more info' for you ...
> 
> Friday food arranged at the Lochearnhead Hotel...must be ordered by 9pm.
> 
> Saturday at the Achray Hotel...owner called today. T*hey're offering a 3 course fixed price menu - choice of starter; fish / steak / meat / chicken main course; cheeseboard / puds (inc the infamous "car-crash pud" :wink: ) + coffee @ Â£24.95 per head. *
> I've gone for it hope it suits all?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I will start my fasting NOW!! :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

well done dave look's good :roll: better buy a bigger pair of jeans


----------



## davyrest

what can us blokes wear ??????
Any sugestions ?
did not know it was a fashion show. Do flip flops count !!!!!!!!


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> hmmm, yum, 'Car Crash Pud'!!!!!
> 
> Just a wee note for the Girlies ......................... after a Pow Wow on Sunday, the vote was that the Girlies became Princesses for Saturday evening again ................................. posh frocks all round (well for the ladies anyway :roll. As for the guys, well if you want to wear a posh frock, then don't let us stop you :lol:
> 
> Hev x


You said [on sunday]
Girls bikini's & tiaras 
Men sorry the same ,, well that is what obiwan said anyway


----------



## Grauditt

Don't panic David, anything from smart-casual upwards will be perfectly appropriate  BTW has anyone ever managed to pull off the smart-casual look, it's a tough one to master :?

Flip-flops and bermuda's will do if you're struggling - TAXI! 

Thanks for organising the food Dave, it sounds and looks great - only one problem, I'm starving now :lol:


----------



## davidg

Grauditt said:


> Don't panic David, anything from smart-casual upwards will be perfectly appropriate  BTW has anyone ever managed to pull off the smart-casual look, it's a tough one to master :?
> 
> Flip-flops and bermuda's will do if you're struggling - TAXI!
> 
> Thanks for organising the food Dave, it sounds and looks great - only one problem, I'm starving now :lol:


Toooooo many Dave's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt

:lol:

Right enough Sandra.

G.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davyrest said:


> what can us blokes wear ??????
> Any sugestions ?
> did not know it was a fashion show. Do flip flops count !!!!!!!!


This might help 
Head-wear will be supplied by Princess Hev :wink:










And yes - too many Dave's and David's

So as I now understand it...

Monthefish - Davey
Jac-in-a-box - Dave
Davidg - Sandra? :wink:

Just need to think of a suitable "variation" for "davyrest"...extra EasterEgg for the best suggestion :?:  :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> what can us blokes wear ??????
> Any sugestions ?
> did not know it was a fashion show. Do flip flops count !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This might help
> Head-wear will be supplied by Princess Hev :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes - too many Dave's and David's
> 
> So as I now understand it...
> 
> Monthefish - Davey
> Jac-in-a-box - Dave
> Davidg - Sandra? :wink:
> 
> Just need to think of a suitable "variation" for "davyrest"...extra EasterEgg for the best suggestion :?:  :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Who is the guy in the background WEARING A TIE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sandra :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Who is the guy in the background WEARING A TIE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sandra :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


He was simply following "orders" 

You too Sandra, could look as elegant and sophisticated :roll: ....shall I bring you a tie :wink: :roll: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jock

Never mind the guy in the background, the chap in the foregound is a very good friend of mine and might I suggest that he appears to be properly dressed for the occasion!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## davidg

jock said:


> Never mind the guy in the background, the chap in the foregound is a very good friend of mine and might I suggest that he appears to be properly dressed for the occasion!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock

I recognise him too!!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## davidg

jock said:


> I recognise him too!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


He is a cheeky chap  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

Are there any cruises?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

are skirts optional for the men :?: :wink:


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> are skirts optional for the men :?: :wink:


I thought they'd already made that decision?


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> are skirts optional for the men :?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they'd already made that decision?
Click to expand...

Skirts are optional, bikini's are mandatory, pink ones


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Cruises? Of course - being looked at now 

Thinking of an 11am start Sat and Sun...North'ish and West for Sat returning to Lochearnhead at 5pm'ish - give the girls time to paint their heads or whatever it is they do :roll: 
Somewhere Southerly on Sunday so our English cousins are pointing in the right direction for going home :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> are skirts optional for the men :?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they'd already made that decision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skirts are optional, *bikini's are mandatory, pink ones *
Click to expand...

I'll take a picture of you wearing one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the guy in the background WEARING A TIE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sandra :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> 
> 
> its Noel Edmond's :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He was simply following "orders"
> 
> You too Sandra, could look as elegant and sophisticated :roll: ....shall I bring you a tie :wink: :roll: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> are skirts optional for the men :?: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they'd already made that decision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Skirts are optional, *bikini's are mandatory, pink ones *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take a picture of you wearing one :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thursday :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Will this thread get to 50 pages?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

B****


----------



## missTTopless

Never mind only 50 pages.....I recon we should make it to at least 70 :lol: :lol: . and since Henry has not posted the number of sleeps til the meet, I will.......its only 2 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> Never mind only 50 pages.....I recon we should make it to at least 70 :lol: :lol: . and since Henry has not posted the number of sleeps til the meet, I will.......its only 2 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Ah we are getting an early start we leave homw tomorrow only one sleep


----------



## jock

missTTopless said:


> Never mind only 50 pages.....I recon we should make it to at least 70 :lol: :lol: . and since Henry has not posted the number of sleeps til the meet, I will.......its only 2 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Huh, have I got to do everything around here????

Jock

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest

anybody thought of a polite nick name for me ?


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> anybody thought of a polite nick name for me ?


I'm quite sure we can come up with something this weekend :twisted: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Do we need our passports fro any of the cruises???


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Do we need our passports fro any of the cruises???


you using HevNav too? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need our passports fro any of the cruises???
> 
> 
> 
> you using HevNav too? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not if there is a choice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need our passports fro any of the cruises???
> 
> 
> 
> you using HevNav too? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if there is a choice :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Your loss :roll: The scenic route is always interesting..................









Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Anyone got snow chains ?? :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody thought of a polite nick name for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure we can come up with something this weekend :twisted: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Like Davey :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Just arrived in Stirling the countdown has begun


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:

Dave


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just arrived in Stirling the countdown has begun


  getting my case packed for the morning, were are you staying in stirling


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave


hi Dave you recoverd from last weekend :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

trev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> hi Dave you recoverd from last weekend :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes! Was good, but "damp" 

What time are aiming to be there tomorrow?

Dave


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just arrived in Stirling the countdown has begun


If you see V6 XTT around there tomorrow gimme a wave!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived in Stirling the countdown has begun
> 
> 
> 
> getting my case packed for the morning, were are you staying in stirling
Click to expand...

Holiday inn express handy for Audi


----------



## Grauditt

Not been around here for a few days due to the dreaded "w" word :roll: 
We're aiming to arrive around 1'ish on Saturday so we'll catch up with you all at some point during the day 

List of things to pack....
Tiara
Winter woolies
Pink bikini
Snow chains
Skirt

Sounds like some sort of sex fetish weekend we're going along to - you guys are weird :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> Not been around here for a few days due to the dreaded "w" word :roll:
> We're aiming to arrive around 1'ish on Saturday so we'll catch up with you all at some point during the day
> 
> List of things to pack....
> Tiara
> Winter woolies
> Pink bikini
> Snow chains
> Skirt
> 
> Sounds like some sort of sex fetish weekend we're going along to - you guys are weird :-*


B***r I knew we forgot to pack something :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
Click to expand...

Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise 

Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise
> 
> Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have faith, the force is strong.........


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise
> 
> Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have faith, the force is strong.........
Click to expand...

......so is the wind up here!!! No way you will need your bikini


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise
> 
> Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have faith, the force is strong.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......so is the wind up here!!! No way you will need your bikini
Click to expand...

Darn it....... and I have been on a diet all week just in case


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> hi Dave you recoverd from last weekend :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Was good, but "damp"
> 
> What time are aiming to be there tomorrow?
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

i would be up their first thing  evelyn's got her own plan's :lol: :lol: 
we think about early afternoon ( got our granddaughter with us tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] ) are you heading up about that time ? trev


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Early to mid afternoon for us I would expect


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise
> 
> Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have faith, the force is strong.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......so is the wind up here!!! No way you will need your bikini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it....... and I have been on a diet all week just in case
Click to expand...

....well if you really feel you need to sport your bikini then dont let the weather stop you. I think we would all pay good money to see you wearing it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

trev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> hi Dave you recoverd from last weekend :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Was good, but "damp"
> 
> What time are aiming to be there tomorrow?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would be up their first thing  evelyn's got her own plan's :lol: :lol:
> we think about early afternoon ( got our granddaughter with us tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] ) are you heading up about that time ? trev
Click to expand...

Early to mid afternoon for me...dependant on Jac's progress with packing, head painting, bikini line tweaking etc :roll: :wink: 
I'll give you a call tomorrow

Dave


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> ....well if you really feel you need to sport your bikini then dont let the weather stop you. I think we would all pay good money NOT to see you wearing it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thats not nice :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Wind ups on the Bikini's Miss Topless?....I think you have mis-understood the dress code :wink:

Dave


----------



## missTTopless

....dont tell me you bought a bikini too


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> hi Dave you recoverd from last weekend :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Was good, but "damp"
> 
> What time are aiming to be there tomorrow?
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would be up their first thing  evelyn's got her own plan's :lol: :lol:
> we think about early afternoon ( got our granddaughter with us tonight [smiley=zzz.gif] ) are you heading up about that time ? trev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Early to mid afternoon for me...dependant on Jac's progress with packing, head painting, bikini line tweaking etc :roll: :wink:
> I'll give you a call tomorrow
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

great dave you have my number :lol: :lol: wont text you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

What time you planning on being there Gill?

Trev text/call whatever...good chance the speed limit will be being broken :wink:

Dave


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....well if you really feel you need to sport your bikini then dont let the weather stop you. I think we would all pay good money NOT to see you wearing it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not nice :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

see you tomorrow hope the weather stays dry 
trev


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you bought your winter woolies :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, you promised spring sunshine 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Working on it...the seaweed and fir cone said yes. The BBC said otherwise
> 
> Me I'm going in shorts and flip-flops and pretending :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have faith, the force is strong.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......so is the wind up here!!! No way you will need your bikini
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn it....... and I have been on a diet all week just in case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....well if you really feel you need to sport your bikini then dont let the weather stop you. I think we would all pay good money to see you wearing it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes


----------



## missTTopless

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> What time you planning on being there Gill?
> 
> Hope to be there before 9....just depends how bad the traffic is coming out of Edinburgh after work :? Sat nav says 1hr 16mins from my house to the hotel


----------



## missTTopless

Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes [/quote]

Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

....by the way.....what am I doing wrong when I try to quote someone....mine never turn out properly :?


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes


Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:[/quote]

One cake plus mouse droppings then


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> What time you planning on being there Gill?
> 
> Trev text/call whatever...good chance the speed limit will be being broken :wink:
> 
> Dave


knowing you that's more than likely :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

One cake plus mouse droppings then [/quote]
Thought I would spare you the mouse droppings this time and be a bit more seasonal and go for easter chicks or bunnies :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One cake plus mouse droppings then
Click to expand...

Thought I would spare you the mouse droppings this time and be a bit more seasonal and go for easter chicks or bunnies :roll:[/quote]

You lovely lady


----------



## MonTheFish

9 at stirling hev?


----------



## missTTopless

ObiWan said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One cake plus mouse droppings then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I would spare you the mouse droppings this time and be a bit more seasonal and go for easter chicks or bunnies :roll:
Click to expand...

You lovely lady  [/quote]

The cake delivery is, obviously, dependant on the pink bikini making an appearance.......  .......I'm not that nice after all :twisted:


----------



## missTTopless

Any routes planned yet for Saturday or Sunday :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

missTTopless said:


> Any routes planned yet for Saturday or Sunday :?:


I thought you offered to do them:wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

missTTopless said:


> ....by the way.....what am I doing wrong when I try to quote someone....mine never turn out properly :?


Press the quote button at the top RH corner...start writing after it appears


----------



## A3DFU

missTTopless said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sight that would definately be to sore for your young eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think flattery will make me bring you TWO cakes :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One cake plus mouse droppings then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I would spare you the mouse droppings this time and be a bit more seasonal and go for easter chicks or bunnies :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lovely lady
Click to expand...

The cake delivery is, obviously, dependant on *the pink bikini *making an appearance.......  .......I'm not that nice after all :twisted:[/quote]

He didn't wear one tonight, Gill


----------



## jock

No more sleeps - Hurrah!!

Jock

8) :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

Ok so for those anywhere near stirling services on saturday morning. Hev Nav will be in action at 9:30.

Only those interested in a tour of Scotland need apply....although we might hit england at some point 

See you there Hev.


----------



## saint

what's for breakfast?


----------



## johnnyboy

Optimax  though not at Stirling services is that not an Esso station.


----------



## saint

Yup - that's right.

Two Shell stations in Stirling both sell Optimax - one just a couple of miles down the road from the Service Station.


----------



## MonTheFish

ohh the joys.......its nearly time to leave


----------



## saint

MonTheFish said:


> ohh the joys.......its nearly time to leave


You walking?


----------



## johnnyboy

:lol: :lol: :lol: Don't sound so happy   some of us are working just now if you could call it that  :roll: :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish

I'm hope'n to go a bit faster than a walk :roll:


----------



## saint

That's my kind of working day - TT Forum "surfing" interspersed with short periods of actually doing something constructive.


----------



## saint

BTW - what's with the weather!!! It's freezing out there - nice frosted car windows and icey roads :?


----------



## johnnyboy

The only constuctive thing i need to do is play music   to be about -1 and wintery showers in west also no sign of gritters


----------



## MonTheFish

hmm its snowing


----------



## saint

Sunny here.....

Dark....

Sunny.....

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Snowing past Callander.....

Welcome to Spring!


----------



## Grauditt

Beautiful sunshine here and it's actually (dare I say it)... warm [smiley=sunny.gif]

We'll be leaving shortly though for the frozen north [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## saint

You'll be heading in the wrong direction then


----------



## slg

Great night at the Achray Hotel - superb food & good company. Nice to put some faces to the user names aswell. Even enjoyed the run up there & back - a nice leisurely drive!  :wink:


----------



## saint

Heard this morning that you were heading up there tonight.... in the words of Roy Castle

"That's dedication"


----------



## slg

I heard you actually made it out of bed this morning to meet at Stirling - now that's a (in the words of Cilla Black) "Surprise, Surprise"  :wink:


----------



## saint

I know - wonders will never cease!


----------



## johnnyboy

Saint are burning the midnight oil or up with the lark


----------



## jock

I'm back home!

Great run today to Inverary and back to civilisation via Loch Lomond.

Jock

8) :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

Thats me home now too. What a fantastic weekend...great company, weather, scenery and food  Hope someone got a good picture of the bus driver wearing the tiara :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Guess what we are home too great weekend


----------



## saint

What a great day today was -  .

Compensated for not getting out until 5pm by a quick blast around Stirling etc just now! Refreshing.


----------



## slg

Had to clean the car again after the drive home last night - it was caked in salt!

Needed to work off some of that meal from last night - still feel stuffed!


----------



## Grauditt

We're home as well and I'll post up some of my pics in a wee while. Don't have one of the crazy bus driver though but can't wait to see it, I'm sure it was Barry that was taking those snaps but I could be wrong I'd had a few by then [smiley=cheers.gif]

BTW was he from Greenpeace or what :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> We're home as well and I'll post up some of my pics in a wee while. Don't have one of the crazy bus driver though but can't wait to see it, I'm sure it was Barry that was taking those snaps but I could be wrong I'd had a few by then [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> BTW was he from Greenpeace or what :?


San Franscisco I think :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

It was great to meet everyone and put faces to names


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> It was great to meet everyone and put faces to names


what face was yours though? 

Were you sitting at the end of the table at the window on the right (facing towards the bar area)?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was great to meet everyone and put faces to names
> 
> 
> 
> what face was yours though?
> 
> Were you sitting at the end of the table at the window on the right (facing towards the bar area)?
Click to expand...

Looking from the bar we were on the far right corner Val was the birthday girl


----------



## davidg

We are home ,,, yet another great trip and SUN


----------



## slg

I know who you are now! :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish

as ever had a blast.

Some of my many photo's for you to laugh at....


----------



## Grauditt

davidg said:


> We are home ,,, yet another great trip and SUN


  
Guess the roads were pretty empty heading south then


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are home ,,, yet another great trip and SUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess the roads were pretty empty heading south then
Click to expand...

South of Glasgow at least :?


----------



## Grauditt

MonTheFish said:


> as ever had a blast.
> 
> Some of my many photo's for you to laugh at....


 :lol:


----------



## slg

A few hangovers then or was it just cold?

Can't see if you have a jacket on over the t-shirt from the pics! :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Great photos don't think I've seen Val smile on a photo before


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> A few hangovers then or was it just cold?
> 
> Can't see if you have a jacket on over the t-shirt from the pics! :wink:


Freezing in the wind


----------



## davyrest

well my first meet. I must say YOUR ALL MAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!. Hope to see you all again soon. But hopefully getting busier at work now so might not be till later in the year.


----------



## Grauditt

slg said:


> Can't see if you have a jacket on over the t-shirt from the pics! :wink:


 :lol: 
History was made today, we actually witnessed Davey wearing a coat! Not sure if anyone took a picture of it though :?


----------



## Grauditt

Wallsendmag II said:


> Great photos don't think I've seen Val smile on a photo before


Just wait til someone posts up some of last nights snaps


----------



## Grauditt

davyrest said:


> well my first meet. I must say YOUR ALL MAD !!!!!!!!!!!!!. Hope to see you all again soon. But hopefully getting busier at work now so might not be till later in the year.


We could always gatecrash your place.... you might see us sooner than you think :roll:


----------



## davyrest

you`d be welcome even hev with her new ears. Dont know if i could perform car crash pud !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos don't think I've seen Val smile on a photo before
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait til someone posts up some of last nights snaps
Click to expand...

Its not that she doesnt smile she just hates having her photo taken


----------



## Grauditt

Here's a few of my snaps for you to sneer at....








OOps - wrong meet !  :lol:










































If anyone wants any of these in high-res just send me a PM


----------



## ttnick

Hi all

Sorry we didnâ€™t make it to the meet Julieâ€™s been ill for a few dayâ€™s and seeing what a good time you have all had Iâ€™m feeling pretty sick myself now for missing it. Looks like it was a really good meet and great weather to go with it.

ttnick


----------



## Grauditt

ttnick said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry we didnâ€™t make it to the meet Julieâ€™s been ill for a few dayâ€™s and seeing what a good time you have all had Iâ€™m feeling pretty sick myself now for missing it. Looks like it was a really good meet and great weather to go with it.
> 
> ttnick


Sorry to hear that Julie hasn't been well Nick, give her our wishes and hopefully she'll be back on her feet soon


----------



## ObiWan

missTTopless said:


> Thats me home now too. What a fantastic weekend...great company, weather, scenery and food  Hope someone got a good picture of the bus driver wearing the tiara :lol: :lol:


I've got those, selling on e bay now for Â£55 each!!!!!!!! I need to find somewhere to host em then I will put them up :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Back in one piece, great to meet everybody, we had a fantastic time and brilliant weather and routs, how Dave C pulled the weather together I will never know........... what a scolar.


----------



## ttnick

Grauditt said:


> ttnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Sorry we didnâ€™t make it to the meet Julieâ€™s been ill for a few dayâ€™s and seeing what a good time you have all had Iâ€™m feeling pretty sick myself now for missing it. Looks like it was a really good meet and great weather to go with it.
> 
> ttnick
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Julie hasn't been well Nick, give her our wishes and hopefully she'll be back on her feet soon
Click to expand...

Thanks Grauditt typical first time she's been ill in year's


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

My photos are here will post some up as soon as I figure out why its not working


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Just like to say , brilliant weekend, lovely people, food and scenery , hope everyone got home safe.
See you all at the next event, wherever.


----------



## trev

Just home thanks for a great weekend here's some of Evelyn's pic's

[/img]http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt1.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt2.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt3.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt5.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt6.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt7.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt8.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt9.jpg







http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt10.jpg


----------



## Hev

Ummmm, trev .........................

Hev x


----------



## trev

its not me its Evelyn  :lol: :lol: try later good weekend though


----------



## trev

any better hev


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> its not me its Evelyn  :lol: :lol: try later good weekend though


Now now trev, don't blame evelyn for you mistakes .................. we girlies have to stick together!!!!! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> any better hev


Gold star  ................... now where are the rest? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Just home thanks for a great weekend here's some of Evelyn's pic's
> 
> [/img]http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt5.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt7.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g41/trevelyn/tt10.jpg[/quote]
> My pictures look like that as well


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I knew that creaking noise was dodgy ,new front ARB for me :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Come on then what wrong with the above :evil:


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Come on then what wrong with the above :evil:


Found lately that pics work sometimes & not others! 

Don't know why that's not showing up either!


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> I knew that creaking noise was dodgy ,new front ARB for me :?


andy took mine for mot this afternoon new tail pipe required might get twin one


----------



## trev

will it work [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Come on then what wrong with the above :evil:


wallsendmag will we come down and show you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on then what wrong with the above :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag will we come down and show you :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Please its getting annoying now


----------



## MonTheFish

very nice trev...but i want to see the big ones


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> very nice trev...but i want to see the big ones


  that the biggest your getting :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag




----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag




----------



## trev

well done :lol: did you only take one :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

[








It wasn't like this at the MX-5 meet








A fine body of men 








And the princesses







Before the crash


----------



## Grauditt

Brill pics Trev, love that one of the wing mirror - superb  
Had a trawl through your pics on your website Andy and there's some crackers there so I'll be helping myself to a few of them 

Forgot to say folks, I've still got Â£26 from the kitty on Saturday night and seeing that we didn't manage to spend it on coffee on Sunday :roll: ....then it'll be a rollover for the next meet


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Was indeed a great weekend, we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves  Great to see a bunch of old faces :wink: and a few new ones!

Have to admit the snow on Friday didn't appear to be a good sign for Sat and Sun - but I did say the seaweed and fir cone promised blue skies; just ignore the BBC in future :wink:
Credit for the choice routes goes to "sa|nt" who offered up the ideas - thanks , worked out just right!

We arrived home this afternoon and I've only had a quick look at my pics, I'll throw a few up tomorrow - but wallsendmag's pics (page 60 clicky-linky thing) are superb 

Easter eggs (Hev!) are still falling out of the nooks and crannies of the Hotel too :lol:

D and J x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Grauditt said:


> Had a trawl through your pics on your website Andy and there's some crackers there so I'll be helping myself to a few of them





> wallsendmag's pics (page 60 clicky-linky thing) are superb


Thanks folks first time out with the new camera so I am really pleased might read the instructions next :lol:


----------



## Hev

When we got home, we realised we had over 260 pics!!!!!  :roll: Now for the best ones ..................................

Ummmm MtF, please remember to drive on the left!









I just KNOW davidg's gonna get revenge for this one ............









At least Julie found it funny :lol: 









A fab 4









Howz zat for a clear road?









and another









and another









"so how does this work?"









counting rivits  









surely you can go faster than that Dani?









the Can Can Girls









hey Dani, are you about to fall off the road?









that scenery is gorgeous









both hands on the steering wheel please!









here's looking at you, looking at me!









let's pretend it's not cold...............smile!









a yellow "duck" in our midst :wink: 









more fab sights









as far as the eye can see









Jackie can walk on water!









'nuff said :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 









follow my leader









getting a bit damp :? 









anyone for a nose job?









Julie, we can see you!









In formation please









The Birthday Girl  









I just KNOW that is not a flattering photo he's got there!!!!!!!!!









Before..............................









After................................. (not just a car crash, a multiple pile-up!)









"if we post this, do you thin we'll get into trouble?" - probably  









The Easter bunny's favorite chick  (well done Val for winning the star prize)









and finally, a special one for Jackie :wink: 









A fab weekend, what more can I say  :lol:   :roll: :twisted: :wink: :-*

Hev & J x


----------



## A3DFU

Many thanks to all who worked hard behind the scene to make this a memorable weekend and just to echo the sentiments, it really was a super weekend!! 

Everything was just right: the company, the waether, the roads, the hotel (bar the threat of having to leave early on Sunday), the food; just everything  I can't really say what I enjoyed most - just all of it!!!

And I will definitely be back, that's a promise


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Brilliant pics - and captions Hev :lol: Email me the the one of my other half and his silly hat please :roll:

Glad you enjoyed it Dani  
Date for the diary 6th - 8th October. Keep it clear :wink: Already doing a little ferreting around for a suitable venue 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## saint




----------



## Hev

saint said:


>


Next time you'll know not to answer your phone when your work calls :roll:

Hev x
ps. and I'm still miffed about my lack of hug on Saturday!!! :x :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Date for the diary 6th - 8th October. Keep it clear


A diary date - what ever happens [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

October penciled in


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> October penciled in


Glad to hear it - means you won't get to Christmas a month before the rest of us.


----------



## davyrest

i will lightly pencil in my diary the october meet. Lets hope we have as great weather and will have to remember my cleaning clothes to try and keep the car clean. Ohh did anybody come up with a polite nickname for me from the weekend. Hopefully see you all soon


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> October penciled in
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it - means you won't get to Christmas a month before the rest of us.
Click to expand...

Wicked, 31 days longer to save........ well spotted


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> i will lightly pencil in my diary the october meet. Lets hope we have as great weather and will have to remember my cleaning clothes to try and keep the car clean. Ohh did anybody come up with a polite nickname for me from the weekend. Hopefully see you all soon


Honestly, I think Davyrest fits really well............ everybody wants to know more about your restaurant and when we can include it on a cruise with TTOC discount.


----------



## davyrest

DISCOUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
www.dairsieinn.co.uk
Might give you a free orange juice
Have huge car park so you`d be welcome at anytime


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Free OJ - on my way over :wink: :lol:

Jackie x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I'm working all through from 6th to the 12th


----------



## slg

davyrest said:


> DISCOUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> www.dairsieinn.co.uk
> Might give you a free orange juice
> Have huge car park so you`d be welcome at anytime


Have to re-do your menu - there's no "Car Crash Pud" on there  :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

nice pics there hev....looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jock

OOps, I forgot to minimise them all - sorry!!

Never mind, here goes:










Bring me more drink or else!










Inverary Car Park Club - What's Obiwan doing, looking for loose change?










Nice cars - pity that some people don't know how to park neatly, eh Graeme???










Dave doing sentry duty on Loch (Lake!! for Barry's benefit) Earn!










A fine body of men!










Nice safe distance apart!










View of Fawlty Towers










The Bonnie, Bonnie Banks of "Lake" Lomond!


----------



## Grauditt

Superb pics Hev and Jock. Anyone else got any to post up? I'm sure there's at least 70 pages in this thread :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

The pictures just keep getting better


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag




----------



## jock

Please try to keep up with the pace, Dave!!

Jock


----------



## ObiWan

Great pictures everybody........... will get to mine soon, sorry Hev, please tell John I have not forgot his e mail address, although you may wish I had :lol: :lol: :lol: (only joking  )


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> DISCOUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> www.dairsieinn.co.uk
> Might give you a free orange juice
> Have huge car park so you`d be welcome at anytime


Go on............. you know you want to 

In fact if you PM Nutts or Multiprocess I am sure that they can even consider you as the base for TTOC open with St Andrews being your local :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

A few of mine - a little similar to all the others, but who cares 

Falls of Dochart










On the way to somewhere!










Glencoe - I think!










Def' Glencoe










Glencoe - I think!










Haven't a clue, but it looks nice










Same again!










The paparazzi has heard of us :wink:










I'm sure the only reason people followed us was out of curiousity :wink:










Somewhere else










Friday food










More later :wink:

Jackie x


----------



## saint

You want the names of the mountains?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> You want the names of the mountains?


Do you know? :wink: Go on then 

Jackie x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want the names of the mountains?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know? :wink: Go on then
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

Ted ,Arthur and Billy :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant piccies, all 8)

I got soem, Graham ---> but no way to upload them atm :?


----------



## MonTheFish

are we not talking about the most import news story of the weekend?


----------



## ObiWan

MonTheFish said:


> are we not talking about the most import news story of the weekend?


That was a brilliant con!!


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we not talking about the most import news story of the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a brilliant con!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










good one davey pay back time :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

[smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:


Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 i'll put your name down for the next cell :lol:


----------



## davidg

A pic     still sorting them out


----------



## jock

Didn't realise Hev was of Arab extraction - or is she just preteending to be the Lone Ranger?

Jock


----------



## davidg

jock said:


> Didn't realise Hev was of Arab extraction - or is she just preteending to be the Lone Ranger?
> 
> Jock


I have to get my own back somehow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realise Hev was of Arab extraction - or is she just preteending to be the Lone Ranger?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get my own back somehow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Ho Silver!

revenge for what darling???????!!!!! I did't PRINT the A3 photie!!!!!!! and I did't TAKE the photie!!!!!!!










Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realise Hev was of Arab extraction - or is she just preteending to be the Lone Ranger?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get my own back somehow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ho Silver!
> 
> revenge for what darling???????!!!!! I did't PRINT the A3 photie!!!!!!! and I did't TAKE the photie!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll put your name down for the next cell :lol:
Click to expand...

Using yor new contacts eh


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Missed this one


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll put your name down for the next cell :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using yor new contacts eh
Click to expand...

  did you get your a.r.b fixed ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll put your name down for the next cell :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using yor new contacts eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you get your a.r.b fixed ?
Click to expand...

Booked in for my next day off on Wednesday looks like I'm stuck in all day again :? 
Hands up who came back from the meet without anything that needed fixing :roll:


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=stop.gif] jock told us that you get sky tv in the cell's for a pound a week cant be bad :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Might get locked up for Christmas save a fortune on Sky fees :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'll put your name down for the next cell :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using yor new contacts eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you get your a.r.b fixed ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Booked in for my next day off on Wednesday looks like I'm stuck in all day again :?
> Hands up who came back from the meet without anything that needed fixing :roll:
Click to expand...

  car was fine wallet needed re-filled though :lol:


----------



## Hev

Well folks ...................... Obi is relying on HevNav to get some piccies to their desired destination :lol: :lol: :lol: .......................................

So here it goes.................

Group Hug!!!!









It's on the tip of your tongue Anna...................









Smile at the camera 8) 









The newest recruit to The Princess' - or is it the Ugly Duckling?!  









Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

There is always one looking the wrong way


----------



## saint

Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!


He had one on Sunday


----------



## johnnyboy

The newest recruit to The Princess' - or is it the Ugly Duckling?!  









Christ almighty its Noddy Holder


----------



## saint

johnnyboy said:


> The newest recruit to The Princess' - or is it the Ugly Duckling?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ almighty its Noddy Holder


What is it?


----------



## MonTheFish

saint said:


> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!


lol.....I dont seem to remember you with one either at the last meet !!!!

Nice photo's there hev, still wondering when I should show anna her's


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> Nice photo's there hev, still wondering when I should show anna her's


Not guilty Ma' Lord! .......................... just don't shoot the messenger :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

johnnyboy said:


> The newest recruit to The Princess' - or is it the Ugly Duckling?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christ almighty its Noddy Holder


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!


I actually saw him holding a blue one for a full 30 seconds before he put it back into the car :?


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo's there hev, still wondering when I should show anna her's
> 
> 
> 
> Not guilty Ma' Lord! .......................... just don't shoot the messenger :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Thanks Hev


----------



## saint

ObiWan said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw him holding a blue one for a full 30 seconds before he put it back into the car :?
Click to expand...

He's da man....

(up for debate)

He's da man :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw him holding a blue one for a full 30 seconds before he put it back into the car :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's da man....
> 
> (up for debate)
> 
> He's da man :wink:
Click to expand...

He's da ice man........ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:



> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw him holding a blue one for a full 30 seconds before he put it back into the car :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's da man....
> 
> (up for debate)
> 
> He's da man :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's da ice man........ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

That's coz he is BLUE with the cold! :roll:










Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody needs to buy MTF a jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw him holding a blue one for a full 30 seconds before he put it back into the car :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's da man....
> 
> (up for debate)
> 
> He's da man :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's da ice man........ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's coz he is BLUE with the cold! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I thought all Scottish people were blue until they got a tan then they turn white :lol:


----------



## saint

funny bugger


----------



## davyrest

your only blue if you come from govan.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are usually just pealie white


----------



## ObiWan

davyrest said:


> your only blue if you come from govan.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are usually just pealie white


Now there's am idea.............. DaveyWhite?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> your only blue if you come from govan.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are usually just pealie white
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's am idea.............. DaveyWhite?
Click to expand...

Forget the Davey it just gets too confusing,how about paileywhiTTe :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> your only blue if you come from govan.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are usually just pealie white
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's am idea.............. DaveyWhite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the Davey it just gets too confusing,how about paileywhiTTe :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest

well now the weather is turned and the roof is down im get a tanned forehead


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> your only blue if you come from govan.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are usually just pealie white
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's am idea.............. DaveyWhite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forget the Davey it just gets too confusing,how about paileywhiTTe :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Is paileywhiTTe no a snooker player? :idea: what about FawlTTy as in Basil Fawlty :lol: :lol: well he's got his own pad!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Basil will do nicely :roll: 
As long as you don't serve breakfast at 0830 on a Sunday morning :wink:


----------



## trev

you've changed your pic look's good, is that a football stadium in the back ground or the swimming bath's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> you've changed your pic look's good, is that a football stadium in the back ground or the swimming bath's :lol: :lol:


Thats not a football stadium its THE football stadium :wink:


----------



## trev

:lol: need to come up to scotland and see a real team in action andy


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> :lol: need to come up to scotland and see a real team in action andy


Do they have football in Scotland then?


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: need to come up to scotland and see a real team in action andy
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have football in Scotland then?
Click to expand...

think that's what we call it!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Is this not 70 pages yet???


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Is this not 70 pages yet???


next one will be !!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

One I missed


----------



## trev




----------



## trev

lefthand drive


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


>


I will name that ring tone in 2 Bob :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will name that ring tone in 2 Bob :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## trev

:lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!


No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back
Click to expand...

A human Zylaphone


----------



## trev

traffic jam in Glasgow  :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev




----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A human Zylaphone
Click to expand...

 Hi Barry how's thing's, is Dave back home yet to recharge his battery's :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A human Zylaphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barry how's thing's, is Dave back home yet to recharge his battery's :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Trev

Dave got homeMonday, about lunch time. He had to cancel Monday's because of bad weather and Tuesdays sold their car.

Should be fully re-charged by now


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A human Zylaphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barry how's thing's, is Dave back home yet to recharge his battery's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Trev
> 
> Dave got homeMonday, about lunch time. He had to cancel Monday's because of bad weather and Tuesdays sold their car.
> 
> Should be fully re-charged by now
Click to expand...

  sold the Boxster  think another TT heading up to Dundee :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: was it the football score's you were looking for !!!
> 
> 
> 
> No we heard them while we were stuck in the traffic jam in Glasgow on the way back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A human Zylaphone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Barry how's thing's, is Dave back home yet to recharge his battery's :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Trev
> 
> Dave got homeMonday, about lunch time. He had to cancel Monday's because of bad weather and Tuesdays sold their car.
> 
> Should be fully re-charged by now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sold the Boxster  think another TT heading up to Dundee :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Not Dave sold.......... the car he had booked in for Tuesday sold :lol:


----------



## trev




----------



## Hev

trev said:


> lefthand drive


 :lol: - I'll have you know, I can drive with either hand :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

She just got lost on her way around to the drivers side!


----------



## TTLYN

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> lefthand drive
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - I'll have you know, I can drive with either hand :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

  did you get the photo i sent from Lochearnhead :!: 
Evie x


----------



## Hev

TTLYN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> lefthand drive
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - I'll have you know, I can drive with either hand :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you get the photo i sent from Lochearnhead :!:
> Evie x
Click to expand...

I did thank you :-* - me, I think its funny, John on the other hand is not so sure :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> She just got lost on her way around to the drivers side!


The never-ending talents of HevNav 

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint

never ending predictability too!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> never ending predictability too!


You love me just the way I am Darling!

Hev x


----------



## saint

You keep your free love ethics to yourself please!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> You keep your free love ethics to yourself please!!


You are never hugged are you................? :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep your free love ethics to yourself please!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are never hugged are you................? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Only cos you didn't run fast enough :lol:


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep your free love ethics to yourself please!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are never hugged are you................? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only cos you didn't run fast enough :lol:
Click to expand...

I did some nifty footwork!! And no am not light on the loafers!


----------



## saint

.....................and so this thread lives on.......... how about changing the dates and we can keep it going for next Easter?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Sounds like a plan to me .First to 100 pages :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

Go...................


----------



## missTTopless

We have to keep this thread going until the new one for October starts :lol: :lol: .......any updates yet Dave?


----------



## saint

And here's me thinking there would be one sooner!! Somebody has to buy myself and JacTT225 a drink to celebrate our birthdays.

Brett always manages to dodge it - must be due to his stature


----------



## Grauditt

trev said:


>


Anyone got a signal :?


----------



## saint

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## saint

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## saint

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


Eh???


----------



## saint

Eh indeed - that was one press of the button!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

You shouldn't press so hard :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

......I think you guys need to get out more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

missTTopless said:


> ......I think you guys need to get out more :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Am about to....... flexi time is a great thing!


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
> 
> 
> 
> Eh???
Click to expand...

Saint's office extension never their to answer it alway's off on flexi time :lol:


----------



## saint

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep
> 
> 
> 
> Eh???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saint's office extension never their to answer it alway's off on flexi time :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't worry as it gets answered - just not by me


----------



## trev

Is anyone from Scotland going down to the meeting on the 16July to
the Heritage motor centre ?


----------



## davidg

trev said:


> Is anyone from Scotland going down to the meeting on the 16July to
> the Heritage motor centre ?


Hi Trev
Some are coming down sat morn , via wigan  stopping off at our house for a brew ,, then meeting up with others down the m6    
One or two are coming friday night


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone from Scotland going down to the meeting on the 16July to
> the Heritage motor centre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev
> Some are coming down sat morn , via wigan  stopping off at our house for a brew ,, then meeting up with others down the m6
> One or two are coming friday night
Click to expand...

Hi Dave
is it ok for us to tag along maybe sat morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone from Scotland going down to the meeting on the 16July to
> the Heritage motor centre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev
> Some are coming down sat morn , via wigan  stopping off at our house for a brew ,, then meeting up with others down the m6
> One or two are coming friday night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dave
> is it ok for us to tag along maybe sat morning :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yes you are more than weclome to call


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone from Scotland going down to the meeting on the 16July to
> the Heritage motor centre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev
> Some are coming down sat morn , via wigan  stopping off at our house for a brew ,, then meeting up with others down the m6
> One or two are coming friday night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dave
> is it ok for us to tag along maybe sat morning :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are more than weclome to call
Click to expand...

 cheer's forgot to say evelyn booked Bob & christine (landlord of Briar cottage ) on to a flight to Spain for a week, must be on the profit they made when we were their at the meeting :lol: :lol:


----------

